# Walker and Catoosa County Reports



## nwgahunter

Let's hear the Walker County reports here for deer season. I'll be hunting were a ridge meets a point that leads into a field come opening day. It is getting torn up. Hopefully they'll be there when I am.


----------



## xhunterx

did some riding around yesterday, just looking at fields and such from the roads, saw a large timger rattler that had been run over on johns mtn, then ran over another one myself near dry creek, it had 10 rattles and a button. be careful with them bows out there


----------



## nwgahunter

*No doubt*



xhunterx said:


> did some riding around yesterday, just looking at fields and such from the roads, saw a large timger rattler that had been run over on johns mtn, then ran over another one myself near dry creek, it had 10 rattles and a button. be careful with them bows out there



Good luck..I'm not far from you over in Rock Spring..I'll be hunting the cove.


----------



## xhunterx

i've kinda been lookin around the cove some on the new pigeon mtn land but i'm not sure how covered up it will be, everyone might be there and the top empty, lol


----------



## debo

xhunterx said:


> i've kinda been lookin around the cove some on the new pigeon mtn land but i'm not sure how covered up it will be, everyone might be there and the top empty, lol


I hope so. My honey hole was about to get overran. Found a place no one hunted til the last few years started with 1 truck and last year had 3 parked in there with me.


----------



## xhunterx

yeah, driving up from the checking station in the dark mornings it looks like a parade winding up the mountain, truck headlights and all


----------



## nwgahunter

debo said:


> I hope so. My honey hole was about to get overran. Found a place no one hunted til the last few years started with 1 truck and last year had 3 parked in there with me.



I know what you mean. 10 years ago I had a spot off of blue hole that I hunted. I found a persimmons tree in the middle of the woods. It was a pretty descent hike up the side and I never ran into anyone. Not even during the open gun hunts. Now, I don't bother with it because it gets overrun. If I have time during the week I'll hunt it in the afternoons but it is still not the same as it used to be.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I dont bow hunt but I'll be out there come muzzleloader & gun season!! Probley be hunten a hardwood ridge here at the house, lots of Red oak acorns but a lot can change between now and openen morn. Have't wait and see.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hitting High Point early Saturday morning. Plenty of does & bucks on camera. Some big bucks around but don't usually see them until the Rut..... When do you think the Rut is in Walker County ?? RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Rut in Walker County*

I think the rut is between Oct. 29 and Nov. 10th  with Nov.4 the prime time.  Weather can change it some.


----------



## nwgahunter

Bushhog Bob said:


> I think the rut is between Oct. 29 and Nov. 10th  with Nov.4 the prime time.  Weather can change it some.



My experience has been way later than that. Sometime around the middle of Dec. The rut may start in late October but it trickles until mid December and goes out with a bang at that time. I witness 99% of chasing at that time.


----------



## debo

nwgahunter said:


> My experience has been way later than that. Sometime around the middle of Dec. The rut may start in late October but it trickles until mid December and goes out with a bang at that time. I witness 99% of chasing at that time.


Same here that last hunt on Pmt is the one to be on


----------



## xhunterx

I usually see the biguns in the battlefield chasing late nov, early dec. the little ones seem to chase all the time


----------



## nwgahunter

debo said:


> Same here that last hunt on Pmt is the one to be on



You are not kidding about that last Pigeon Mtn. hunt. I counted over 100 shots coming from there while on the other side of the cove on Lookout before I quit counting. I also witnessed two different 6's at two different times chasing does on that day. I ended up killing one of them. I think it was Dec. 15.


----------



## Inthegarge

Shot my biggest Buck on Dec 26. He was trailing a big doe which I shot thinking he was just a big 4 pointer I had on camera. When he came back to try to get the doe to dance and I saw his 15 1/2" spread he was next..............RW


----------



## nwgahunter

Good luck guys. Go get em. Let's here about all the encounters.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Opening Morning*

I sat on the stand from 6 am til 11 am and saw nothing but squirrels but it feels good to be in the stand again.  Maybe the deer will be moving this evening.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Opening Day Evening hunt*

From 6 pm til dark nothing but squirrels again...I think they (squirrels) might be chasing already....rode by pigeon check station and a 19 inch 9 point that weighed 138 lbs was signed in.


----------



## RustyJeep

Did not go this morning.  Went in @ 6 pm this afternoon.  saw a coon, 6 turkeys, bookoos of squirrels, and a snake on the way out.


----------



## debo

Went sat saw nothing but tree rats but did some scouting and found 4 scrapes and rubs all over a ridgetop.Ill be there next sat


----------



## nwgahunter

I was unable to go Saturday morning...I friend went and saw 4 or 5 at 10:30. I went Saturday afternoon and saw 3 at 7:30.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Wed Eve*

got in the woods @ a lil after 4 pm.  rained like the dickens til around 6:30 had what I think was a doe grunting after I worked the can a couple of times at 7 but is so thick I never could see her.  7:05 my buddy in the next stand over calls me and he had shot a 69 lb doe (after field dressing) so I gave the grunting doe a few more minutes before I went to help my buddy.  Have to hurry in this heat before the meat spoils.  the flies were already on the entry/exit wounds when I got there.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> got in the woods @ a lil after 4 pm.  rained like the dickens til around 6:30 had what I think was a doe grunting after I worked the can a couple of times at 7 but is so thick I never could see her.  7:05 my buddy in the next stand over calls me and he had shot a 69 lb doe (after field dressing) so I gave the grunting doe a few more minutes before I went to help my buddy.  Have to hurry in this heat before the meat spoils.  the flies were already on the entry/exit wounds when I got there.



Hey RJ, What part of the county do you hunt (N,S,E,W) seem like I've seen you before.


----------



## RustyJeep

south of LaFayette


----------



## RustyJeep

Got in the woods around 6 pm.  saw a red coyote around 6:15 but couldnt seal the deal.  That was all the excitement for tonight


----------



## jinx0760

*Walker County Rut*

My experience is the 1st week in December the chasing begins.  My best trailcam pics of chasing are from that week also.


----------



## nwgahunter

Hit the woods this morning. Started raining at 7:00. Got out of my stand at 10:15. Man I was wet!! Did some slow stalking under the cover of rain. Saw no deer but did encounter 12 or so Turkeys. Looked under every white oak I found. Several had 10 or so dropped but probably from the rain. Expect the white oaks to start dropping late next week.


----------



## yelper43

Yeah they are dropping everywhere i look but it is so humid i just don't think their is much movement. We have a small club at cane creek in lafayette but it is very thick and we haven't seen much of anything yet.


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm thinking about going out and sitting at 1:00 til about 4 or 5.  I think they might be moving in the middle of the day now since I havent seen anything in the mornings or evenings in a few days


----------



## nx95240

yelper43 said:


> Yeah they are dropping everywhere i look but it is so humid i just don't think their is much movement. We have a small club at cane creek in lafayette but it is very thick and we haven't seen much of anything yet.



i see alot of turkey around the cane creek bridge on 27hwy.. look like a good place to hunt..


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I dont bow hunt but I've been see'n deer move'n from about 10am till about 1 or 2pm and of course rite before dark.


----------



## yelper43

An armadillo was hit on hwy 27 just north of cane creek. Most folks dont believe that they are here but i seen one cross the hwy in chattoga county four years ago. My buddy seen one on pigeon mtn last year. So we are probably already overpopulated. Have yall seen any in northwest ga.?


----------



## nwgahunter

I saw one hit on 59 between Rising Fawn and Trenton in Dade so I believe ya.


----------



## kbotta

I seen em' when I lived in Dade county. We got em' over here in Huntsville area real good too. I killed one on top of Sand mountain near Ider while hunting as well.


----------



## RustyJeep

maybe the rain washed them all back south for a while


----------



## kbotta

I was gonna see if anyone has been getting on that striper fishing along lookout mountain lately LOL!


----------



## debo

nwgahunter said:


> I saw one hit on 59 between Rising Fawn and Trenton in Dade so I believe ya.


Seen one dead in Fort O on 2a


----------



## Inthegarge

Just got a report from a friend that hunted near Pidgeon last night and shot under a doe. Said the deer were moving the whole time he hunted....FYI  RW


----------



## yelper43

Did yall see where the tiles washed out going up the mountain. It was just replaced a few years ago. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Just got a report from a friend that hunted near Pidgeon last night and shot under a doe. Said the deer were moving the whole time he hunted....FYI  RW



I bet they were. They've been hemmed up for days. Good to hear and wished I would have been out there


----------



## nwgahunter

yelper43 said:


> Did yall see where the tiles washed out going up the mountain. It was just replaced a few years ago. I hope they get it fixed soon.



I haven't hunted Pigeon yet so I haven't seen it. I hope they get it fixed as well. It'll be really crowded at the bottom with me if they don't


----------



## nwgahunter

kbotta said:


> I was gonna see if anyone has been getting on that striper fishing along lookout mountain lately LOL!



Only someone from Michigan transplanted to Trenton and then Huntsville would think of that

I like it and I'll have to use that one sometime


----------



## kbotta

Whats going on over at pigeon? Something happen to the road (yelper 43) ? Didn't they just fix the back entrance a year or 2 ago? Any info would be appreciated! Youth hunt coming up!
Kev

LOL SEAN!


----------



## nwgahunter

LOL SEAN![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I thought you'd like that


----------



## nwgahunter

Anyone have any white oak reports. Wanting to check and see if anything is falling good yet. Haven;t been in the woods since Saturday. The only thing falling then was the rain. Thanks!


----------



## Inthegarge

Sat this morning at the foot of Lookout Mtn. listening to Squirriels cut all morning. A breeze started just before noon. They are falling but don't look ripe. Plenty of fresh tracks but no deer sighted today. To Hot.... RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Went in casually this morning @ a little after 9 am.  Convinced myself that I was staying until I saw a deer, got called to work or was time for the school bus to drop off the youngun.  12:00 see 4 deer in the bottom of the holler, hit the can call, sat back and waited til the first one popped out of the thick stuff @ 8 yards.  Shot her in the spine, finished her off with a double lung shot.  1 1/2 year old doe that had never nursed little ones weighing in @ 79 lbs after being field dressed.  felt like 300 lbs after dragging with the temperature of 85 and high humidity


----------



## ssw

*estelle*

seen persimmon tree shedding in there on one of those ridges either im gettin older or them ridges are gettin steeper


----------



## RustyJeep

Is the road to Estelle open this year?


----------



## ssw

*estelle*

no  but and i doubt it will road in bad shape where tile goes under road


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Went in casually this morning @ a little after 9 am.  Convinced myself that I was staying until I saw a deer, got called to work or was time for the school bus to drop off the youngun.  12:00 see 4 deer in the bottom of the holler, hit the can call, sat back and waited til the first one popped out of the thick stuff @ 8 yards.  Shot her in the spine, finished her off with a double lung shot.  1 1/2 year old doe that had never nursed little ones weighing in @ 79 lbs after being field dressed.  felt like 300 lbs after dragging with the temperature of 85 and high humidity



Congrats!


----------



## RustyJeep

*Sat evening Report*

went in @ 5:45 pm rain moved out.  6:38 see a big doe with a little one 75 yards in a clearing in front of me..  The doe kept making a grunting sound.  They moved real slow for 15 minutes.  seemed to be eating leaves and mushrooms.  I thought they were moving my direction but they got behind some trees and I never saw them again.  At least I'm seeing deer now which is better than the first 2 weeks.


----------



## CBASS

There was a armadillo ran over on hwy 136 about a mile east of Camp Rd. last week.


----------



## RustyJeep

nwgahunter said:


> Congrats!



thanks


----------



## RustyJeep

*Sunday Evening Hunt*

Got in the woods @ 5:30 pm.  Woods smell alot better than when pouring down rain.  6:30 see a deer (couldnt see head) pop out in an opening and back in the thick stuff.  7:00 see 2 more deer (couldnt see heads) pop out in an opening and disappear.  Deer didnt want to get close enough for a shot tonite but I'm still seeing them so all is not bad.


----------



## kbotta

Thanks for the updates and congrats!


----------



## Inthegarge

Checked one of my camera's today. Plenty of Does and a spike. Found a new persimmons tree, small one with very little fruit. Chestnut acorns are everywhere. A few White Oak Acorns but they don't look ripe....RW


----------



## Inthegarge

YES my friend there are deer in Walker County. Only the 2nd day I have been able to hunt. When the wind died down about 9 am deer started moving. At 9:20 shot a 2 1/2 yo spike. 2 minutes later a 3 1/2 yo with 14" spikes came under my stand. Had to wait 20 minutes for him to decide to move. The ridge I hunt is covered up with Chestnut and White & Red Oak acorns. The trails are wore out. Can't wait for the rut. I have been culling spikes for several years now and don't seem to see the end of them. Have taken 8-9 does each season and I'm still covered up. Have friends that say they see Does everywhere. So much for no deer left in Georgia...LOL RW


----------



## Inthegarge

Wanted to keep this seperate...I noticed a lot of gun shots this morning for Bow season. A couple sounded like people sighting a rifle BUT most sounded like they were coming off the mountain where there are no houses.... Just wondering !!!!!  RW


----------



## luv2camp

Is there any update as to being able to get up Pigeon Mtn? Last I heard both roads going to the top were washed out. I was going to drive up there next weekend to see if there is a way up. I have tried calling different numbers I have found on websites for Crockford-Pigeon wma, but they never answer the phone.


----------



## Inthegarge

Will check with a friend who lives next to Pigeon tomorrow. Last I heard they were both still closed. Can confirm or deny with Rob......RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Peavine area..*

My Cuddeback has produced 2-3 pics of does a day, and some small bucks(3) for the last month.  Most of these deer came to the mineral lick...........Now they're in the greens!  Last two days, movement has been around 9-10 am and 7-8 pm.......The garden plots are starting to draw the deer.....


----------



## CBASS

Rocky Ln. is still closed on check station side and on top just past the old detour rd. West Cove Rd. at the head of Mtn. Cove is closed too. Both rds. at Estelle are closed also.


----------



## NGxplr22

> Is there any update as to being able to get up Pigeon Mtn? Last I heard both roads going to the top were washed out. I was going to drive up there next weekend to see if there is a way up. I have tried calling different numbers I have found on websites for Crockford-Pigeon wma, but they never answer the phone.




The Rocky Lane entrance via Hwy. 157 on Lookout is still open according to a friend who was up there Friday. He said the road was in rough shape but he was able to reach the spot he's been hunting.
 He's a city boy so it couldn't been too bad, lol.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> My Cuddeback has produced 2-3 pics of does a day, and some small bucks(3) for the last month.  Most of these deer came to the mineral lick...........Now they're in the greens!  Last two days, movement has been around 9-10 am and 7-8 pm.......The garden plots are starting to draw the deer.....



Same here. I had does and fawns only for several weeks. Then a bachelor group of 3 1.5 and 2.5 year old deer started showing up last week. One with a really goofy rack. He has forks on top that look to be about 8" long and one drop tine about 6 inches long. Funny looking rack. I have my cam setup where 3 trails intersect and gets pictures just about daily. Most activity between 8:00 10:00 am.

Put another camera out Sunday and will put two more out sometime this week.

White oaks starting to drop but not raining yet.


----------



## RustyJeep

Update...
Things had been kinda slow until yesterday evening.  Jarod shot a small doe and I saw a doe that looked like she might go over 100 lbs.  Still havent seen any bucks since the season started or any buck sign.  The white oaks still seem to be holding on but are starting to fall


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Update...
> Things had been kinda slow until yesterday evening.  Jarod shot a small doe and I saw a doe that looked like she might go over 100 lbs.  Still havent seen any bucks since the season started or any buck sign.  The white oaks still seem to be holding on but are starting to fall



Congrats to Jarod!

The White Oaks I have seen are scattered everywhere but not raining yet as I said above. Seems it is making the deer move quite a bit though to find those sweet acorns. Once they start realy dropping I know EXACTLY where I'll be. Just waiting for the right time


----------



## RustyJeep

Got in the stand around 5:30 pm.  lots of water in the bottom of the holler.  6:18  I draw back on a spike that weighs 50 lbs then decide to pass.  it was the first buck I have seen all season.  I wonder if the big eight point will give me a 20 yard open broad side shot when/if I see him like the spike did tonite?


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Got in the stand around 5:30 pm.  lots of water in the bottom of the holler.  6:18  I draw back on a spike that weighs 50 lbs then decide to pass.  it was the first buck I have seen all season.  I wonder if the big eight point will give me a 20 yard open broad side shot when/if I see him like the spike did tonite?



I hope he does. I also wished I could get in the woods as much as you. Nice job. Keep after them. White oaks trying to fall good yet?


----------



## RustyJeep

the white oaks seemed to be falling alot more yesterday but still far from raining them.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> the white oaks seemed to be falling alot more yesterday but still far from raining them.



Appreciate it. Thanks !


----------



## Inthegarge

Had a couple of friends hunt my other piece of property Sunday evening. They saw does but didn't get a shot opportunity. They also saw several turkeys and a large coyote. Couldn't get a shot at the coyote either. Tracks and dropping are plentiful. Acorns are falling a little more regularly and they appear plentiful all over the 90 acres. A few persimmions but not many. Will let you know how it goes Friday................RW


----------



## godawgsrw

Daughtery Gap (end of West Cove) is still closed going up the mountain.  Pigeon WMA entrance on top is still open, but you have to go up the mountain at 136 or through Menlo to get there via 157.  My understanding is that it will be closed for a long time.  We had a bunch of mud slides all over the south end of the cove.


----------



## debo

godawgsrw said:


> Daughtery Gap (end of West Cove) is still closed going up the mountain.  Pigeon WMA entrance on top is still open, but you have to go up the mountain at 136 or through Menlo to get there via 157.  My understanding is that it will be closed for a long time.  We had a bunch of mud slides all over the south end of the cove.


Thanks should make some places over loaded with hunters and my spot I should  have all to my self.


----------



## Minner

debo said:


> Thanks should make some places over loaded with hunters



It sure will. With all the roads that are closed, it only really leaves a few places to access the WMA. Even those few places are going to require some serious walking to get back away from the crowds. Hopefully they can at least get Rocky Lane open before the gun hunt. It gets crowded enough up there on a normal year.


----------



## luv2camp

Minner said:


> It sure will. With all the roads that are closed, it only really leaves a few places to access the WMA. Even those few places are going to require some serious walking to get back away from the crowds. Hopefully they can at least get Rocky Lane open before the gun hunt. It gets crowded enough up there on a normal year.



I doubt Rocky Lane will be repaired anytime soon. I went up there this past Sunday and it is unreal the damage that was done to Rocky Lane. My brother took a pic of me standing where rocky lane used to be.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Yep it'll take a while to fix that!!


----------



## nwgahunter

The new section that goes up the side of Lookout will be crowded for sure. I actually don't mind that. I hunt the property beside it.


----------



## NGxplr22

I think that Estelle will catch a lot of the overflow from those hunters that aren't as familiar with the mountain as others. 
They either won't know there is another way in to the top or won't want to take the long drive. 
Estelle is easily accessible and offers various terrain/areas to hunt. Plus camping.


----------



## ssw

*estelle*

if they do they better be ready to walk


----------



## xhunterx

estelle gates haven't been opened in couple of years, road washed out up there too long ago and dnr says they don't have the money to fix it. i used to love to hunt in there, wish they would fix it when they fix rocky ln.


----------



## NGxplr22

> if they do they better be ready to walk



Parking at the horse campground and walking 10 minutes on either side of 193 puts you in a good spot with a lot of movement.



> estelle gates haven't been opened in couple of years, road washed out up there too long ago and dnr says they don't have the money to fix it. i used to love to hunt in there, wish they would fix it when they fix rocky ln.



I know the gates haven't been open, but what parts of the road at Estelle is washed out? Before the reason floods, I mean.
I was there several times this spring and and both the roads were fully passable.
 The west road that makes up a section of the Estelle Mine Trail was good other than a tree across the road at the top of the ridge above the first tunnel.
The road on the east of 193 (that passes over the old rail bed) was good to go past the small stream downhill from the rail bed. I didn't go farther than that. The worst damage I saw was at the gate itself. There was clearly a small wash but nothing to impede driving (unless it's a lowered Civic or something). Maybe they were just being overly cautious, but prior to last month both roads were fine.


----------



## ssw

*estelle*

no that gate can be a good thing it discurages alot of people they was workin on road till flood one of those hollers washed out in road


----------



## ssw

ssw said:


> no that gate can be a good thing it discurages alot of people they was workin on road till flood one of those hollers washed out in road


the road washed out at pipe


----------



## NGxplr22

If I had been less lazy this year and had got in gear, obtained a bow and learned how to put it to good use then I would be hunting the low spot a few hundred yards off the trail that goes from Estelle to the Pocket. Set up on the south slope of the ridge just shy of the WMA boundary and wait for the parade to begin.


----------



## ssw

NGxplr22 said:


> Parking at the horse campground and walking 10 minutes on either side of 193 puts you in a good spot with a lot of movement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the gates haven't been open, but what parts of the road at Estelle is washed out? Before the reason floods, I mean.
> I was there several times this spring and and both the roads were fully passable.
> The west road that makes up a section of the Estelle Mine Trail was good other than a tree across the road at the top of the ridge above the first tunnel.
> The road on the east of 193 (that passes over the old rail bed) was good to go past the small stream downhill from the rail bed. I didn't go farther than that. The worst damage I saw was at the gate itself. There was clearly a small wash but nothing to impede driving (unless it's a lowered Civic or something). Maybe they were just being overly cautious, but prior to last month both roads were fine.


is the pocket open why is that gate allways locked


----------



## NGxplr22

> no that gate can be a good thing it discurages alot of people


Exactly.



> the road washed out at pipe


I always wondered why they used such a small sized tile.


----------



## NGxplr22

> is the pocket open why is that gate allways locked



If you're referring to the gate at Estelle it's because the road only goes about about half way there. Then it's trail (nasty trail thanks to the horseback riders).
Access to the Pocket is via BlueBird Gap Rd. Take it to Pocket Rd. 
They've built a nice little wooden boardwalk so that people can come and check out the flowers below the falls.
I'm actually wondering what kind of shape Pocket Rd is in as it is (mostly)dirt with a couple of places that wouldn't take the kind of water we've been getting well.


----------



## ssw

NGxplr22 said:


> If you're referring to the gate at Estelle it's because the road only goes about about half way there. Then it's trail (nasty trail thanks to the horseback riders).
> Access to the Pocket is via BlueBird Gap Rd. Take it to Pocket Rd.
> They've built a nice little wooden boardwalk so that people can come and check out the flowers below the falls.
> I'm actually wondering what kind of shape Pocket Rd is in as it is (mostly)dirt with a couple of places that wouldn't take the kind of water we've been getting well.


no iwas wondering about pocket road ithink it was closed


----------



## NGxplr22

> no iwas wondering about pocket road ithink it was closed



After the recent flood it wouldn't suprise me. Before that, I don't know why it would have been closed. It's probably the #2 tourist spot at Pigeon, after Rocktown.


----------



## RustyJeep

hunted this evening and saw 3 deer but could not get a shot on any of them.  Tomorrow I'm headed to Coosawattee to stick a Murray County deer and a change of scenery.


----------



## nx95240

RustyJeep said:


> hunted this evening and saw 3 deer but could not get a shot on any of them.  Tomorrow I'm headed to Coosawattee to stick a Murray County deer and a change of scenery.




wish i could SEE a deer.. see alot of sign BUT no deer..


----------



## RustyJeep

nx95240 said:


> wish i could SEE a deer.. see alot of sign BUT no deer..



Its tougher than usual this year it seems with all the rain.  I spend alot of hours in the woods and I've seen fewer deer than years past.


----------



## Minner

The Pocket road is open or at least it was a week or so ago. 

According to my understanding, Estelle Mines Road has been closed for a while now (I was told it was closed during turkey season). I haven't been back in there in a number of years but it seems to give access to a lot of terrian. If one only walks a few hundred yards from Estelle camping area, I have a feeling he'll be very crowded. I've hunted in there before when both Owl Hollow and Estelle Mines roads were open and had hunters all around, I can only imagine that it'll be that much worse now.


----------



## Minner

luv2camp said:


> I doubt Rocky Lane will be repaired anytime soon. I went up there this past Sunday and it is unreal the damage that was done to Rocky Lane. My brother took a pic of me standing where rocky lane used to be.



Wow! I had no idea the damage was that bad. It sure will take a while to get that repaired and I don't see how they could get it fixed before the November hunts.


----------



## roll tide09

saw 1 last night, a spike it came to a bleat call.they might be starting to get warmed up.


----------



## nx95240

RustyJeep said:


> Its tougher than usual this year it seems with all the rain.  I spend alot of hours in the woods and I've seen fewer deer than years past.



most of the time i hunt on friday . then the weekend. sunday just seen a big ole tom turkey and a red tree rat biggest my cat.would like to had my 22 to shoot it though..


----------



## RustyJeep

Got in the stand at 5:30 right after the rain finished.  Saw no deer but white oaks are falling alot more


----------



## NGxplr22

> The Pocket road is open or at least it was a week or so ago.
> 
> According to my understanding, Estelle Mines Road has been closed for a while now (I was told it was closed during turkey season). I haven't been back in there in a number of years but it seems to give access to a lot of terrian. If one only walks a few hundred yards from Estelle camping area, I have a feeling he'll be very crowded. I've hunted in there before when both Owl Hollow and Estelle Mines roads were open and had hunters all around, I can only imagine that it'll be that much worse now.



The gates were closed during turkey season.

If one walks only a few hundred yards from the camping area all they'll hear is traffic....
You've got to get over the first ridge (where the trail first trail splits from the Estelle Mine trail) to get away from everyone. Even that may not work this year. 
Especially if it keeps raining, cause no road is going to get fixed with this weather pattern.

And for my first OnTopic post in this thread (sorry about that):
If anyone hunts the East Broomtown Rd area (south of Lafayette), I delivered some lumber for a co-worker this evening and saw what looked like a midsized 6 pointer standing in a field on the west side of the road. 
I have a friend who travels the road daily and he's seen it three times now.


----------



## RustyJeep

deer seem to not be moving in the evenings with all this rain.  0 deer the past few evenings except for the one I almost stepped on layed up in bryars walking in this evening


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> deer seem to not be moving in the evenings with all this rain.  0 deer the past few evenings except for the one I almost stepped on layed up in bryars walking in this evening



I think they'll be moving Sat and Sun. Sat 40 degrees and Sun 38 degrees. Wind will be 10mph out of the NNW.Hope that wind doesn't mess the beautiful mornings up. High pressure should still have them moving though. Good luck everybody


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm all for any weather that is dry.  I'm tired of hunting in the rain


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I'm all for any weather that is dry.  I'm tired of hunting in the rain



No doubt. I am FIRED UP. Got all my stuff swapped out this morning from bow to gun. It should be on Saturday Morning. I'm afraid I'll be shooting the first thing over 75 pounds that comes my way. If they are still following the same pattern they have been I should be able to shoot one right after daylight and then move to another stand for 10:00 am visitors. It is hopeful thinking but we have them pegged if they don't bust me.


----------



## RustyJeep

I'll still be toting the bow.  We made the decision to make the property bow only.  With all the leaves, I cant shoot any farther with a gun.  Good luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## xhunterx

did ya'll have any luck finding the deer in whitfield?


----------



## Inthegarge

Picked up my cameras today. Lookout hunting spot just Does on camera. Chatt Valley bunch of Does AND some Bucks. Tell me what you think......
http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=1304&pictureid=13972
http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=1304&pictureid=13973

Thx RW


----------



## RustyJeep

It would be hard for me to let the 8 in the first pic walk in walker county


----------



## RustyJeep

*Pigeon Adult/child*

I know a 11 year old boy that killed a 90+ lb doe off Pigeon this evening


----------



## nx95240

RustyJeep said:


> It would be hard for me to let the 8 in the first pic walk in walker county



same here. good looking deer


----------



## nwgahunter

Good luck boys. Go get em and be sure you post the pics.....Congrats to the boy on his deer!


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted this morning. Shot a Doe 98lbs dressed and missed another.. 8:12 am  & 8:15 am. 5 Does total..... Only 2 other shots this morning on adjoining property. My buddy Joe saw a big 8 but it was too far for his 35 Remington. Trails are ATE UP... Acorns everywhere. Since I hunt travelling corridors it's by me..............Gonna watch the race tonight..............RW


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Hunted this morning. Shot a Doe 98lbs dressed and missed another.. 8:12 am  & 8:15 am. 5 Does total..... Only 2 other shots this morning on adjoining property. My buddy Joe saw a big 8 but it was too far for his 35 Remington. Trails are ATE UP... Acorns everywhere. Since I hunt travelling corridors it's by me..............Gonna watch the race tonight..............RW



Nice and congrats! We fired twice this morning at 8:45 and 9:15. We were the only two shots on the property we were hunting and heard maybe 4 other shots. We may be hunting neighbors. You hunting off W Cove Rd. somewhere?


----------



## RustyJeep

goose eggs here this morning.  several shots fired on other properties.  I have a good feeling about this evening because my stand is surrounded by falling white oak acorns


----------



## Inthegarge

nwgahunter said:


> Nice and congrats! We fired twice this morning at 8:45 and 9:15. We were the only two shots on the property we were hunting and heard maybe 4 other shots. We may be hunting neighbors. You hunting off W Cove Rd. somewhere?



On 193 just north of 136..... Have a friend that hunts off W.Cove...Haven't heard how he did today......RW


----------



## MRH

*I hunt over off of Red Belt Rd. . . .*

. . let a couple of little ones and several does walk this morning waiting on The Man to come out.  Never did.  Heard about 8 shots from adjoining property. Guess some folks still practice the brown it's down theory of QDM.


----------



## RustyJeep

I jumped a little buck going to the stand this evening.  Only deer I saw all day.  Have I mentioned how bad I want to hunt with dry leaves and sunshine lately?


----------



## Thunder Head

Any of you guys from lafayette around 39 years old?
I lived there until 1985.


----------



## nwgahunter

MRH said:


> . . let a couple of little ones and several does walk this morning waiting on The Man to come out.  Never did.  Heard about 8 shots from adjoining property. Guess some folks still practice the brown it's down theory of QDM.


8 shots off of Red Belt? I guess so. Anyway, Good luck with the QDM over there. That's about 5 minutes from my house. Two good ones killed off Red Belt and Mag Williams(Battlefield deer hopping the creek) last year.


----------



## yelper43

I shot a 7 pointer this morning south of Lafayette in Walker county. 3 bucks came through and I took the biggest one.


----------



## Roger T

Thunder Head said:


> Any of you guys from lafayette around 39 years old?
> I lived there until 1985.



im 38.
congrats on the 7 pnt yelper43
ive been huntin in floyd,chattooga counties & havent seen hardly any deer(in the daytime). i think there is to much hunting pressure on my club & the surrounding clubs,im starting to get a little frustrated. anyhow, good luck to all yall.


----------



## nwgahunter

yelper43 said:


> I shot a 7 pointer this morning south of Lafayette in Walker county. 3 bucks came through and I took the biggest one.



Congrats Yelper!


----------



## nwgahunter

*I added Catoosa Count to this thread*

I added Catoosa since I didn't find any. Catoosa county hunters let us know how things are going


----------



## RustyJeep

yelper43 said:


> I shot a 7 pointer this morning south of Lafayette in Walker county. 3 bucks came through and I took the biggest one.



How about sending some of those big ole bucks about 2 miles farther north?  congrats by the way!


----------



## ssw

*zahnd*

any one know if gate is open iread somewhere it was closed until dryer conditions


----------



## jinx0760

All of my trailcam pics are showing movement at dusk, everyday since the 14th..I"ll try it tomorrow evening.


----------



## nwgahunter

ssw said:


> any one know if gate is open iread somewhere it was closed until dryer conditions



Huh? Zahnd doesn't have a gate. Are you talking about Pigeon?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

No luck over this way yet but I'm gonna hunt all week and hope the wind lays down.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> No luck over this way yet but I'm gonna hunt all week and hope the wind lays down.



Good luck! If the deer are going to move they should be moving this morning. Nice frost on the ground when I left for work this morning. Wished I was in the woods for sure!


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> All of my trailcam pics are showing movement at dusk, everyday since the 14th..I"ll try it tomorrow evening.



Let us know Jinx. Have you seen any on the powerline yet?


----------



## MRH

nwgahunter said:


> 8 shots off of Red Belt? I guess so. Anyway, Good luck with the QDM over there. That's about 5 minutes from my house. Two good ones killed off Red Belt and Mag Williams(Battlefield deer hopping the creek) last year.




Yeah, I've seen the pics of that 163 scoring 12 point taken on Mrs. Graham's property off of Mag Williams.  Heard a lot of scuttlebutt the deer was drug across the creek instead of coming across on it's on from the park. Who knows.

A 120 class 8pt was taken over by the Gordon Lee Mill last year too.  

All the shots I heard were from that area west of Mag Williams and north of Red Belt.  I'm hunting in that general area and they were wearing it out over there opening morning.  

Hope it was just a fill the freezer with does kind of thing and that they weren't shooting a lot of small bucks. 

There was a lot of movement all weekend morning and evening.  Let several small bucks walk and a lot of does.   Still got meat in the freezer from last year so no need to start popping does just yet.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Killed this buck about 8:15 this mornen. Called him in with a Primos " the Lil can" doe bleat. He wus rut'n , neck sweld up and his hocks wus black. He's supose to be a 8 point but one of his main beams is broke off at the end. Killed him on the side of a hardwood ridge with a Marlin 308MX.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Killed this buck about 8:15 this mornen. Called him in with a Primos " the Lil can" doe bleat. He wus rut'n , neck sweld up and his hocks wus black. He's supose to be a 8 point but one of his main beams is broke off at the end. Killed him on the side of a hardwood ridge with a Marlin 308MX.





Real nice! Way to go...I bet it felt good this morning out there. I would almost have given an appendage to be in the woods this morning myself. You are a lucky dog to have been witness in the deer woods for the first frost.(That I know of anyway)


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Real nice! Way to go...I bet it felt good this morning out there. I would almost have given an appendage to be in the woods this morning myself. You are a lucky dog to have been witness in the deer woods for the first frost.(That I know of anyway)



Thanks. Yes sir it wus a great mornen. Wish you could have been out there too.


----------



## RustyJeep

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Killed this buck about 8:15 this mornen. Called him in with a Primos " the Lil can" doe bleat. He wus rut'n , neck sweld up and his hocks wus black. He's supose to be a 8 point but one of his main beams is broke off at the end. Killed him on the side of a hardwood ridge with a Marlin 308MX.



Congrats!!  I'm about to head for the stand now.  I hope to see more movement this week than last week


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> Congrats!!  I'm about to head for the stand now.  I hope to see more movement this week than last week



Thanks RJ, I hadnt been see'n much but the woods just seem to have come alive this mornen. Seen 3 does besides the buck.


----------



## BuckysPro

They were moving good this morning.Took this buck at 8:00am.All I can say is find a good acorn tree!! Good Huntin ya'll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8541/057eo.jpg


----------



## ssw

nwgahunter said:


> Huh? Zahnd doesn't have a gate. Are you talking about Pigeon?


 no ithought there was a gate where drive way splits off there aboard nailed to tree where it turns gravel that says road closed


----------



## nwgahunter

ssw said:


> no ithought there was a gate where drive way splits off there aboard nailed to tree where it turns gravel that says road closed



Interesting. I haven't seen it. I haven't hunted there since the Sat before all the flood (Got soaked)so someone may have put it up there afterwards or the guy that has that driveway may have put it there. He is not very fond of hunters back there.


----------



## nwgahunter

BuckysPro said:


> They were moving good this morning.Took this buck at 8:00am.All I can say is find a good acorn tree!! Good Huntin ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8541/057eo.jpg



Nice job on that one. Where abouts you hunting. You can be general of course.

I don't have AN acorn tree. The trick is finding the one that is closest to cover. They are dropping everywhere on Lookout. Hard to keep from twisting an ankle really.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Nice deer Bucky!!! Congrats.


----------



## BuckysPro

Thanks ya'll.Been awhile since ive got a good one.Feels good early in the season.I hunt near lafayette nwgahunter.


----------



## nwgahunter

I saw a good one this morning in Battlefield Estates. Does that count?


----------



## RustyJeep

nwgahunter said:


> I saw a good one this morning in Battlefield Estates. Does that count?



I've seen alot of deer in there that had massive racks and would be pushing it to weigh 60 lbs


----------



## RustyJeep

I overslept this morning and didnt get in the woods til about 7:45.  Saw a 1.5 year old 8 point and another 1.5 spar a little.  ended up seeing about 8 does.  I slung an arrow at one but my cam hit the shooting rail of the tree stand and I shot just barely a hair low.  Thats what I get for taking a trick shot.....a muddy arrow and broad head


----------



## roll tide09

i used to hunt in there! i have a couple of nice ones on my wall from there! i only bowhunted it though.


----------



## nwgahunter

roll tide09 said:


> i used to hunt in there! i have a couple of nice ones on my wall from there! i only bowhunted it though.



I know a couple of people that still hunt property in and around there. They whack a TON of them. It is funny how much people lease their land for to hunters especially since it is Catoosa County. They KNOW what they have and people will pay it. I would if I knew someone and of course had the money.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I've seen alot of deer in there that had massive racks and would be pushing it to weigh 60 lbs



The one I saw this morning was surprising. Actually all of them were. Near 100# does and the biggest buck would be around 125 - 130. He appeared to be about 3.5 years old and had a nice 16" 9-point rack.

Makes me wonder if they had a large die off due to lack of food or all the rain was able to produce enough. I know several years I could see a definate browse line everywhere you looked.


----------



## hunter nathan

*walker county doe*

got her 10-17-09 about 9:30 am in chickamauga with my bow at about 20 yds huntin on the ground


----------



## hunter nathan

sorry for the small pic i dont know how to make it bigger


----------



## AJLBucks

I have seen 3 armadillos this year all within a mile of each other on Hwy 151. All were dead. I took a pic of one to have evidence they are here. By the way, I missed a nice buck opening day in Catlett.


----------



## MRH

RustyJeep said:


> I've seen alot of deer in there that had massive racks and would be pushing it to weigh 60 lbs



I'm a member of the golf course there and keep begging the owners to let me thin the herd!  They keep refusing.  

To me the deer out there look real healthy and I haven't seen many "mini" deer out there.  Usually see some REAL healthy bucks in velvet that disappear every Sept.


----------



## roll tide09

yeah i was lucky i got to hunt for free for 5 yrs.


----------



## RustyJeep

Saw 3 deer this morning.  All were does.  I decided to leave the bow and take the Mauser. I took the biggest of the 3.  70 lbs but had one of the biggest guts I have ever seen.  I dont think she had room for another acorn.  Pic was taken from cell phone so its lousy but the best I had.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Saw 3 deer this morning.  All were does.  I decided to leave the bow and take the Mauser. I took the biggest of the 3.  70 lbs but had one of the biggest guts I have ever seen.  I dont think she had room for another acorn.  Pic was taken from cell phone so its lousy but the best I had.




Looking good man. Nice job. If it weren't for cell phone cameras you wouldn't have gotten a pic at all.


----------



## kbotta

Anyone heard anything else about Zahnd being closed? Was/is it due to the water run off?
TIA,
Kev


----------



## Minner

According to WRD it's still closed, but they haven't updated their announcement in nearly a month.

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/assets/documents/WMAroadclosures.pdf


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> Saw 3 deer this morning.  All were does.  I decided to leave the bow and take the Mauser. I took the biggest of the 3.  70 lbs but had one of the biggest guts I have ever seen.  I dont think she had room for another acorn.  Pic was taken from cell phone so its lousy but the best I had.



Congrats RJ!!


----------



## kbotta

Minner said:


> According to WRD it's still closed, but they haven't updated their announcement in nearly a month.
> 
> http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/assets/documents/WMAroadclosures.pdf



Thanks Miner, saved me a trip!
Kev


----------



## AJLBucks

Looks like Saturday morning is going to be great weather after this rain moves out tonight. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## RustyJeep

AJLBucks said:


> Looks like Saturday morning is going to be great weather after this rain moves out tonight. Happy hunting to all.



I'm ready!!!  Sunday morning even looks better and since my bow string broke, I'm gun hunting now.  The doe I shot earlier in the week had dark hocks and I found a couple fresh scrapes.  Looks like I'll be big buck hunting this weekend hopefully with some pre-rut activity.  Do y'all think its too early to hit the rattle horns a bit?


----------



## Mosin

Not sure about the rattle horns yet.  Some bucks may be curious.  It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## kbotta

Anyone know how the adult/Child hunt over at Pigeon a week ago?


----------



## Minner

kbotta said:


> Thanks Miner, saved me a trip!
> Kev



You're welcome.


----------



## DBrannon

Did some scouting when I got back from SC today, found some nice activity, but taking a break this evening. This is the first weekend I have been able to hunt so far. Too busy with schoolwork to get back home to hunt. Tomorrow morning looks good with the cold air coming in. Good luck ya'll.


----------



## debo

Working this weeking on call making sure the cable stays or for the Football games so kill one for me Goodluck everyone


----------



## jinx0760

*Quiet Morning......*

I hunted a hot crossing trail in south Walker County.  I didn't even hear a distant shot when I left at 10:30 for work.   Must mean the mid-day is tHE best today.  I will hit it again tomorrow........ROLL TIDE!


----------



## RustyJeep

I saw one @ 8:30 am going 100 mph.  I didnt hear any shots either.  I'll try it early this afternoon.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I didnt see nothen this mornen and only heard 2 shots way off. The wind wus bad!


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I hunted a hot crossing trail in south Walker County.  I didn't even hear a distant shot when I left at 10:30 for work.   Must mean the mid-day is tHE best today.  I will hit it again tomorrow........ROLL TIDE!



Jinx, I think you are exactly right. We checked 2 trail cams going in and two coming out. Neither of us saw anything this morning.

ALL the trail cams had deer moving between 2:00 am and 6:00 am the last two days.

I had a nice 2.5 year old 6-point(no brows tines and three up n each side) that came by where I hunted this morning at 2:00 am. Monday through Thursday nearly every deer moved between 8:00 am and 10:30 am. Had two diferent groups of does following this pattern and then last two days moving at night.


So, if they are moving that early me assumption is they'll move mid-day. I thought tey only did that during full moon and not the lttle sliver we have now.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted all day today on Lookout Mtn. Windy & cool but no deer sighted. Found 2 new scrapes and plenty of fresh tracks. Acorns are everywhere. Heard a couple of shots and some idiot with a semi-auto wasting a few hundred rounds. Did see Ducks on the creek and roosted 6 turkeys on the way out..Maybe take up duck hunting...Didn't realize we had any.......RW


----------



## NGxplr22

For anyone wanting to scout Pigeon for the firearms hunts; the road to the top is open.
They did a quick fix and basically dumped a lot of rock in the hole where the creek washed out the road. It's not smooth but my wife's fwd crossover made it without issue.
It was a good idea as long as we don't get a lot more rain till after the hunts. Then they can put the time in and do a more permanent fix. 
If we get another good rain then it'll be like the old days and you'll either have enough ground clearance or you'll have some wet carpet.


----------



## AJLBucks

Hunted all day Saturday. I saw nothing and heard no shots. Checked the trail cam and no pictures in a week. Had a lot of pictures of dogs and coyotes. Do you think the dogs being in there so much have made the deer move?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I just come in from hunten, I seen nothen heard 1 shot but I could not hear much with the wind blow'n this bad!! I just cant make myself set out there with the wind blow'n at 30 mph. AJLBucks, I think dogs do have a effect on the deer. Don't get me started on the dog problem!!..


----------



## jinx0760

*Weekend hunting...*

Hunted a pine thicket Sat. a.m., no shots, nothing seen.   On Sun. morning hunted the farm, and had nothing on the foodplot.  Got up and walked around, I had two small bucks try to committ suicide about 10:30.  I let them walk.

My neighbors have a small goat in their back yard next to the woods.  I have been amazed at how closley the goat sounds like a deer call.  This morning I have a doe in the backyard heading for the goat.  I wonder if the call is what pricked here attantion?


----------



## syates32

AJLBucks said:


> I have seen 3 armadillos this year all within a mile of each other on Hwy 151. All were dead. I took a pic of one to have evidence they are here. By the way, I missed a nice buck opening day in Catlett.



saw one dead on 151 (alabama hwy) last week no one belived me so I took my son back up there to be a witness, they are here


----------



## RustyJeep

Had a monster 10 point run in front of the stand at 12:45 pm.  Stopped him twice behind trees both times.  Ended up being 2 dogs (an Irish setter and a light brown lab) on his trail.  The dogs sounded like they were out of breath so they could have been running him for miles as far as I know.  Anyways its always a blessing to see a deer of that magnitude even if you dont get a shot on it.


----------



## orangesmoke20

seems like the dogs are moving good everywhere, 5 dogs running deer on the rich mnt hunt


----------



## jinx0760

*Rusty, near Lafayette?*

Anytime I hear of a ten-pointer in our neck of the woods, I immediately fear for the safety of the civil population.  If you need any help hunting this critter, let me know?


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Anytime I hear of a ten-pointer in our neck of the woods, I immediately fear for the safety of the civil population.  If you need any help hunting this critter, let me know?



True that!


----------



## RustyJeep

jinx0760 said:


> Anytime I hear of a ten-pointer in our neck of the woods, I immediately fear for the safety of the civil population.  If you need any help hunting this critter, let me know?



In the famous words of the late Moe Bryant "somewhere between Trickum and Blowgum Springs".  lol....In all honesty the deer could have been run all the way from Rock Spring from them dogs and I'll never see it again.  As to your question...just a tad south of LaFayette is about as accurate of an answer I'm giving.  I've seen trail cam pics from a guy on a lease in Villanow that had big 8 and10 pointers on them regularly but they were always on film between 12 am and 5 am.  those big bucks have alot of hiding places that never see a hunter.   I wished I had the patience to hunt the stuff so thick you cant see your hand 5 feet in front of you.  That is where you will kill these giants.  I probably missed my only chance at that deer yesterday although I did see one of the dogs in my yard today.  Also added to the deer sighting list is 1 doe and 1 little one yesterday evening eating acorns in the back of Hardees parking lot.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I've been here in and around the house all day and ant seen a deer all day till just now and theres 4 doe just now came out in the field behind the house. I guess they been layed up in a thicket all day. Hope ya'll are in the woods. Oh yeah RJ I've seen deer there behind Doctor Grim's place.


----------



## AJLBucks

syates32 said:


> saw one dead on 151 (alabama hwy) last week no one belived me so I took my son back up there to be a witness, they are here



I saw the same one. That makes 4 I've seen on 151 this year.


----------



## RustyJeep

Have I mentioned lately how I hate hunting in the rain?  I got soaked and saw 1 little deer that looked like it still had spots @ around 5:45


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm suspecting this morning should be a great morning to see deer.  rain moved out and little wind.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I'm suspecting this morning should be a great morning to see deer.  rain moved out and little wind.  Good luck to everyone!



Goog luck RJ! I drove the the golf course this morning on the way to work. I saw about 25 does at 7:45. I hope they were just getting out there.


----------



## RustyJeep

Sat in the woods til 11:30 and saw 1 doe at 9:00.  Then a black and tan coon hound took up residence in the area barking at squirrels.  This afternoon I'm going to try a pc of the property that hasnt been hunted yet.  Maybe thats where all the bucks are hanging out.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I hunted till 11:00 and seen a button buck, I had just called with the primos lil can and he came in looken for momma doe I guess. He wus by hisself, he high steped and sniffed and looked around for a little bit then went on his way out the side of the ridge. Nice mornen!!


----------



## nwgahunter

Man! Why is it the weather turns to the worse every weekend. Seems like two good days during the week and the weekend it has to turn clouday and/or raining. This is killing me.


----------



## RustyJeep

nwgahunter said:


> Man! Why is it the weather turns to the worse every weekend. Seems like two good days during the week and the weekend it has to turn clouday and/or raining. This is killing me.



I feel your pain....trust me...at least now we do have a couple of nice days during the week....during bow season I was wondering if we were ever gonna have another dry day.  

Eventually it is gonna start getting colder and if this wet pattern keeps up maybe we can get a few hunts in the snow.  At least I can hope for that even if it doesnt happen.


----------



## jinx0760

*South Walker*

I hunt a place of off Old Lee School Road.  I have had four people (3 non-hunters) tell me about a huge buck crossing the road at midnight then mid morning again.  I am sitting in a blind in thick cover for the last week trying to get a peak at this guy.  Notta' deer yet have I seen, only tons of tracks.  The fella' who lives there has seen this deer twice-he swears it's a140-150 class deer..........I hope I get to measure him............in the prone position.


----------



## RustyJeep

jinx0760 said:


> I hunt a place of off Old Lee School Road.  I have had four people (3 non-hunters) tell me about a huge buck crossing the road at midnight then mid morning again.  I am sitting in a blind in thick cover for the last week trying to get a peak at this guy.  Notta' deer yet have I seen, only tons of tracks.  The fella' who lives there has seen this deer twice-he swears it's a140-150 class deer..........I hope I get to measure him............in the prone position.



That's getting terribly close to where I hunt.... I'd be surprised if we had anything over 100 class and that would be a 'put my pic in the paper'  but I hope I'm wrong and he walks in front of my tree


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Well I seen a buck of a life time yesterday but I wus not hunten. He wus within a 100 yards  of my buddys chicken houses. Rite at daylight.  He come down the edge of the pasture to about 70 or 80 yards of where I wus sitten in my truck, then jumped the fence and wus gone. He is a NICE'UN.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Bear killed on Lookout Mtn.  close to Otting*

Friend of mine was telling me today a Bear was shot on private property near Otting Tract yesterday. Is said to weigh 300-350 lbs. Will be talking with the property owner tommorow to get details....RW


----------



## RustyJeep

I thought I had the wind right until it swirled real good at 6:10 and at least 3 deer snorted at me as they ran away.


----------



## BuckysPro

I was at the processing plant last Sat. and a guy called saying he had killed a big bear on lookout and needed the dnr number so that makes two in a week.


----------



## jinx0760

*Sat a.m.*

I believed the weatherman and slept in this morning.  Looks like the rain is gone, anybody brave the elements?


----------



## Roger T

jinx0760 said:


> I believed the weatherman and slept in this morning.  Looks like the rain is gone, anybody brave the elements?



yea, my cell phone alarm was set to go off at 4:30.at 4:00am it woke me up and i open it to turn the alarm off but it wasnt the alarm it was my employer calling me in to work.


----------



## Roger T

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Well I seen a buck of a life time yesterday but I wus not hunten. He wus within a 100 yards  of my buddys chicken houses. Rite at daylight.  He come down the edge of the pasture to about 70 or 80 yards of where I wus sitten in my truck, then jumped the fence and wus gone. He is a NICE'UN.



maybe your buddy will let you hunt him.good luck


----------



## AJLBucks

jinx0760 said:


> I believed the weatherman and slept in this morning.  Looks like the rain is gone, anybody brave the elements?



Yeah, I did. It was a light on and off rain, but by 9:15 the rain stopped. I really hoped for a good morning when the rain stopped but I didn't see anything.


----------



## nwgahunter

*If any day was the perfect day*



Today is it!  I do not miss church much but today would have been one if I would ahve realized it was going to be this nice. 

High pressure, bluebird skies, cold, slight wind.

BTW, anyone here go to Peavine Baptist?


----------



## RustyJeep

That wind was a bit more than slight where I was sitting this morning.  I only saw 1 deer and it looked like it was on a mission.  The squirrels didnt even come out to play this morning.


----------



## XJfire75

Yeah winds a little more than slight. More like 10+ MPH over here in whitfield. Saw a spike at 8. Nothing since. Bout to head home for a few then come back at it with my bow. Maybe something will come in close.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Roger T said:


> maybe your buddy will let you hunt him.good luck



I've been hunten his land for the past 4 years but he leased the hunten rights this year to help pay his tax's.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Well went to the woods yesterday mornen about 9:15am and I killed a 5 point about 12:30. Got him on John's Mtn(adult/child hunt), shot him in the neck with my Marlin 308MX he droped like a rock. Only deer I seen, when I checked him out at around 2:00 there had only been 5 deer killed 3 bucks and 2 doe. I guess the weather wus to bad for folk to get out and hunt.


----------



## jinx0760

*Peavine Baptist?*



nwgahunter said:


> Today is it!  I do not miss church much but today would have been one if I would ahve realized it was going to be this nice.
> 
> High pressure, bluebird skies, cold, slight wind.
> 
> BTW, anyone here go to Peavine Baptist?



I believe Dr. Anthony would understand?


----------



## debo

Went to the club this weekend and look who showed up  at the house when i was gone


----------



## Mosin

Took my Daughter hunting this evening in Catoosa Co.  She bleeted in a small basket 6 at about 5:15.  Dang thing came in on a rope and was searching hard for a hot doe.  Won't be much longer till the rut begins.  That's all I saw today.


----------



## RustyJeep

debo said:


> Went to the club this weekend and look who showed up  at the house when i was gone



It makes ya wonder if thats at the house???.....Why even go to the club?  

Hard to tell from that shot....but is that another main beam or just the brow tine?


----------



## yelper43

Saw a young buck this morning and that was it. The wind picked up and never stopped one good thing is that the leaves are falling like crazy!


----------



## debo

RustyJeep said:


> It makes ya wonder if thats at the house???.....Why even go to the club?
> 
> Hard to tell from that shot....but is that another main beam or just the brow tine?


Looks like another main beam. Hope he stays around for a week or two were going on the Berry hunt this week and i would love to be able to get him when i get back. I didnt post the other pics but he was with a doe all night at the feeder between 12:30 and 2:00.


----------



## jinx0760

*A c o r n s*

My food plot pics have dried up, as has my hunting.................except where there are ACORNS!  If you find the ACORNS you find the deer!


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted with a friend on Lookout Mtn..... Beautiful cold, crisp and perfect deer weather......Saw 1 bobcat and a snake. Acorns everywhere and very little sign which is unusual. Looks like we'll have to wait for the acorns to petter out before the deer will be moving again....  RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Johns Mtn. Hunt*

Hey Northga.Mtn.Hunter.   How many people did they have at the Johns Mtn. Hunt.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Bushhog Bob said:


> Hey Northga.Mtn.Hunter.   How many people did they have at the Johns Mtn. Hunt.



Sat evenen when I checked my deer out about 2:30pm I think there wus only 120 or 130 folks checked in.


----------



## Roger T

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I've been hunten his land for the past 4 years but he leased the hunten rights this year to help pay his tax's.



dang,that kinda bites dont it? hows that 22 rifle treatin ya?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Roger T said:


> dang,that kinda bites dont it? hows that 22 rifle treatin ya?



Yeah I hate he leased it but I understand why. Thats a great little rifle! Took me a second to relize who you were there Roger.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Hah*



jinx0760 said:


> I believe Dr. Anthony would understand?



You are talking about the preacher that knows if you are missing among the 400 or so people sitting in his sancurary.

Even when I am doing extended work with Kindergatners he asks where I was at. One of my friends missed a few weeks straight and he asked them if they needed a welcome packet

He's a good preacher, I like him allot. Hope I'll see you around there.


----------



## nwgahunter

I didn't get to hunt thiss weekend but my partner did. He saw 3 does and that was it. He checked the cameras and the big boys (Well, the bigger boys)are starting to show up. Instead of 1.5 year olds and the occasional 2.5 year old we are starting to get more 2.5 year olds and the occasional 3.5 year old. Problem is they are at 11:00 PM. A couple of good 8's around the 16" mark. 

They were definately cruising the edges of the clear cut.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Headed into the woods this AM around 5:00 on Lookout near the Cooper Heights area.  Let a small 3 point walk under my stand around 9:00.  He milled around for about 15-20 min and headed up the ridge behind me where he caught my scent and bolted down the ridge.  Not much action after that so I walked out 'round 2:00 and spooked up a couple of does.  Tons of acorns!!!  BTW I tried a tip I saw on one of the forums.  I used vanilla extract on my boots and I'll be darned if that buck didn't walk up on me the way I walked in.  I'm a believer now.


----------



## RustyJeep

Hunted this morning and saw 4 does.  Never could get a good bow shot on them so they continue to walk.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Hunted this morning and saw 4 does.  Never could get a good bow shot on them so they continue to walk.



Been waiting on you to report. I thought you quit hunting or something


----------



## Inthegarge

Spent all morning just north of Cooper Heights. Heard a couple of deer early but didn't see anything to shoot at. Will go again in the morning and try a different ridge. Sign and acorns are everywhere....RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Headin' out in the mornin' myself.  RW heads up...don't know where you are or if you use a climbing stand but if you do keep a close watch on it.  Had mine stolen off the tree, cut the lock and all.  Have a good idea who did it, a local guy who doesn't care about tresspassing.  I'm down near hwy 136.  Happy huntin'.


----------



## RustyJeep

nwgahunter said:


> Been waiting on you to report. I thought you quit hunting or something



deer movement where I'm at has been slow up til this morning.  I figgered not much sense in reporting on seeing nothing....lol
On to this evenings report...saw 1 walking out almost under another ladder stand I decided not to hunt out of this afternoon   

btw....I have a feeling about an arrow changing colors tomorrow morning


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> deer movement where I'm at has been slow up til this morning.  I figgered not much sense in reporting on seeing nothing....lol
> On to this evenings report...saw 1 walking out almost under another ladder stand I decided not to hunt out of this afternoon
> 
> btw....I have a feeling about an arrow changing colors tomorrow morning



Should be a good one; good luck! I'm changng sides this w/e. I'm heading to TN to do some muzzleloader hunting. Hopefully they'll be moving


----------



## brkbowma

nwgahunter, has your brother shot anything with the crossbow that he got from me?


----------



## nwgahunter

brkbowma said:


> nwgahunter, has your brother shot anything with the crossbow that he got from me?



Nope, he bought it for his daughter's boyfriend. He told me Wednesday that they broke up. I waited a minute and asked him "Can I have the xbow?" He got a kick out f that. 

They never went hunting together. The boyfriend didn't realize he needed a hunter safety card so that was that.

It is a very nice crossbow though. He already had an Excalibur so I'm not sure what he's ging to do with it. I may try to get it for my son to shoot next year. He's 7 and has been shooting a bow but can't quite get enough KE to kill a deer yet.


----------



## brkbowma

I had bought it for my son to hunt with in a few years. I had carried it few times but they are so bulky to me in a stand, I would rather hunt with a regular bow. It's been the slowest season I've had in years. This weekend will be the best we've seen yet!  I am going this evening behind my house and going over to Rocky Mountain with the bow in the morning.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted in a new spot this morning.... Squirrels and chipmonks everywhere...You would have thought it was the last day they could collect acorns....LOL  9:10 saw a doe coming down the draw and thought she would noot give me a shot. Wondered why she was alone. Next thing I know she is coming the ridge right toward me....Well I had to shoot her (my daughter needs venison). Found out she had just been bred this morning. That's why she was alone.

On my way back to work on my foodplot (2 pm) 2 does crossed the road in front of me. About 1/4 of a mile from where I hunt. Looks like they are moving later in the day. Good info for later.......RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Came up empty today.  Nothin', hardly any squirrels moving in my area too.  Strange giving all the acorns on the ground.  The wind was constantly shifting directions at my location.  Heard a single shot around 9:15.  RW, may have been you.  Did you hear someone unload about 15 rounds from a semi-auto about 10 minutes after you shot?
Guess I'll try again later next week.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Pulled in the driveway this morning after work about 5:50 and there stood a buck!  He tried to go under the fence instead of over it and nearly got stuck.  Hooves and dirt were flying everywhere.  Ripped out a fist full of hair on the barbed wire but he made it through.


----------



## Inthegarge

WalkerStalker said:


> Came up empty today.  Nothin', hardly any squirrels moving in my area too.  Strange giving all the acorns on the ground.  The wind was constantly shifting directions at my location.  Heard a single shot around 9:15.  RW, may have been you.  Did you hear someone unload about 15 rounds from a semi-auto about 10 minutes after you shot?
> Guess I'll try again later next week.



Heard your semi....Sounded like you were closer to Marbletop.....RW

Oops............forgot about the half million turkeys that come through every morning and evening..............


----------



## WalkerStalker

Not me with the semi.  I think your right...someone around Marbletop.


----------



## nwgahunter

brkbowma said:


> I had bought it for my son to hunt with in a few years. I had carried it few times but they are so bulky to me in a stand, I would rather hunt with a regular bow. It's been the slowest season I've had in years. This weekend will be the best we've seen yet!  I am going this evening behind my house and going over to Rocky Mountain with the bow in the morning.



I know what you mean about bulky. I had a crossbow for about 2 years and swapped back this year to a bow. I hunted this morning in TN and didn't see anything. Surprised me that I didn't see any. Beautiful morning. I'll be in G-Burg this w/e for my in-laws fiftyith. Wished I could be out there.

Good luck!


----------



## yelper43

I hunted at cane creek this morning and seen a couple of does. Freezer is full so i'm gonna wait on a good one.


----------



## Roger T

yelper43 said:


> I hunted at cane creek this morning and seen a couple of does. Freezer is full so i'm gonna wait on a good one.



hope you get a bigun brian


----------



## MRH

I'm a FIRM believer in our rut peaking around first week of December.  I've killed more bucks then and seen many, many bucks acting a fool during that time.  

However, I was amazed driving through the Battlefield on 11/7/08 after having left my stand nearby on public land to see a VERY large 8pt.  Probably would score 115-120.  He was standing in a field not 30 yards from the road at 10am.  Oblivious.   Pulled over to give him a good look and noted a doe bedded down about 20 yards from the buck and he was locked on her like a fat kid in a candy store. 

Odds are some does are going to come in earlier than others and I know the vast majority won't be for another 3-4 weeks but I have little doubt at least one doe in Walker County was hot to trot this weekend.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

A buddy of mine seen a nice buck saturday mornen out of one of my stands but he could not get a clear shot at him. Its very thick where the stand is. I'm headed to that stand this mornen....theres a fresh rub line on the edge of the thicket.


----------



## jinx0760

*Me Too!*



MRH said:


> I'm a FIRM believer in our rut peaking around first week of December.  I've killed more bucks then and seen many, many bucks acting a fool during that time.
> 
> However, I was amazed driving through the Battlefield on 11/7/08 after having left my stand nearby on public land to see a VERY large 8pt.  Probably would score 115-120.  He was standing in a field not 30 yards from the road at 10am.  Oblivious.   Pulled over to give him a good look and noted a doe bedded down about 20 yards from the buck and he was locked on her like a fat kid in a candy store.
> 
> Odds are some does are going to come in earlier than others and I know the vast majority won't be for another 3-4 weeks but I have little doubt at least one doe in Walker County was hot to trot this weekend.



I have taken my best deer, saw more chasing and more sign the first few days of December.


----------



## RustyJeep

The woods here have been kinda dead except for the squirrels.  I'm headed to Pigeon Wed morning.  Might be good after the hurricane tomorrow.  Y'all anchor down because I'm sure the wind will be howling.


----------



## Mosin

Hunted my plot in Catoosa this afternoon with my 5year old Daughter.  It was her first time going with me and we saw a small 4point about 5:20.  I been seeing several of small bucks over here but no big ones and only a few does.  Hopefully some will make through the annual slaughter.  I'm mainly looking to kill a couple of fat does for the freezer.  It is good to be seeing Deer almost every time I go out.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Saw one deer this afternoon around 2:00.  It was moving too fast to tell if it was a buck or doe.  Leaves were falling hard and it was difficult to hear if anything was moving.  Nearly got carried off by mosquitoes too...couldn't keep still for swatting the little bloodsuckers.  
Gonna try Pigeon on Thursday.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I didnt see nothen today but squirrels & woodpeckers. It wus a perfect mornen but only heard one shot except for all the shooten down in the gap at the shooten range. Me and two of my buddys are going to Pigeon on Wed.


----------



## TQueen2008

Saw 2 good bucks in the chickamauga battlefield this morning around 9:00 a.m.One buck was a pretty good 10 pt prob around a 125-130.  He was with a doe and wouldnt leave her side.  I pulled over and turned around right in front of him and he could of cared less.  I got about 20 yds from him.  Its about that time!!  The other buck I saw was a decent 8 pt.. he was just cruisin, i didnt see any does around him


----------



## nwgahunter

TQueen2008 said:


> Saw 2 good bucks in the chickamauga battlefield this morning around 9:00 a.m.One buck was a pretty good 10 pt prob around a 125-130.  He was with a doe and wouldnt leave her side.  I pulled over and turned around right in front of him and he could of cared less.  I got about 20 yds from him.  Its about that time!!  The other buck I saw was a decent 8 pt.. he was just cruisin, i didnt see any does around him



I like that chair you are sitting in. Who made it? Just kidding. THat is a stud. You see those deer in the field with the little cabin by the road?


----------



## MRH

Saw a big one there on Saturday doing the same thing.  Thought it was about a 120 class 8.  Could have been the same 10.  Didn't get the greatest of looks at him.  Right off the main road through the park.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Pigeon Mtn. paid off for me today!   I debated on going out this morning with all this wind but I'm glad I did.  Thought I heard a deer blow from behind me around 7:00 and about an hour later a buck came walking up.  Nothing to brag about....a 4 point...but hey, don't know when I'll be able to hunt Pigeon again so I couldn't let this one walk.  His hocks were NOT black and no odor.  He had partially digested corn in his belly so somebody on a nearby property or the WMA is baiting.  Thought about calling the DNR but what would I say?  No evidence except the entrails.  Tore the plastic bumper cover off my truck crossing a swollen creek on my way in too.   Small price to pay I guess.


----------



## hunter nathan

*2 catoosa county does*

shot em both this weekend one on the ground is a yearling and the one in the back of my explorer is its mommy lol


----------



## xhunterx

congratulations on the does man, good food


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

WalkerStalker said:


> Pigeon Mtn. paid off for me today!   I debated on going out this morning with all this wind but I'm glad I did.  Thought I heard a deer blow from behind me around 7:00 and about an hour later a buck came walking up.  Nothing to brag about....a 4 point...but hey, don't know when I'll be able to hunt Pigeon again so I couldn't let this one walk.  His hocks were NOT black and no odor.  He had partially digested corn in his belly so somebody on a nearby property or the WMA is baiting.  Thought about calling the DNR but what would I say?  No evidence except the entrails.  Tore the plastic bumper cover off my truck crossing a swollen creek on my way in too.   Small price to pay I guess.



Congrats! I hunted Pigeon this mornen, stayed on the stand till 1:00 didnt see nothen.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Nathan! Good eaten rite there......


----------



## ssw

*report*

seen nanies all mornin on side of lookout had ayearlin circle me all evening like she wanted to play must be lookin for her mom or just trying to commit suicide good luck to all


----------



## RustyJeep

Sat in the tree from 9 am til 1 pm.  Then decided on a whim @ 4 pm to head to pigeon.  after signing in it was 4:55 pm by the time I sat in front of a tree on the ground.  Wind was blowing what seemed to be 50 mph.  I hit the grunt @ 5:30.  @ 5:35 a little buck comes cruising in looking for the deer making grunting noises.  @ 5:36 7x57 Mauser barks.  I know its a bit small but on a day like today...I'll take it.
80 lb 3 pointer.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats RJ! Looks like good tender meat in the freezer to me.......


----------



## RustyJeep

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats RJ! Looks like good tender meat in the freezer to me.......



thats going to be turned into some good cube steaks


----------



## nwgahunter

Man! You guys are laying em down. Nice job eveybody! Looks like they are moving good. Would kill to be in the stand this morning!


----------



## jinx0760

*Missouri Bound!*

Going to hunt the first three days of gun season.  The locals tell me the rut has just kicked-in.  I hope I get some pic's to post!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

jinx0760 said:


> Going to hunt the first three days of gun season.  The locals tell me the rut has just kicked-in.  I hope I get some pic's to post!



Good luck! We'll be waiten on the pic's.......


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> thats going to be turned into some good cube steaks



You make'n me hungry RJ!!..


----------



## RustyJeep

Looks like alot of big deer were coming from the cove area of Pigeon yesterday.  I saw a 9 point that was killed at 7:30 am yesterday morning and had just gotten it drug out and to the checkout station at 4:30 while I was checking in.  It was a wide 19 point that weighed 143 lbs.  4 deer were over 130 lbs.  the biggest rack was an 8 point with a 19 inch spread.  Looks like the cove is the big deer producer but its a job dragging out of those steep drops with little road access.


----------



## DBrannon

Sounds like the deer are moving good over there on Pigeon. Hopefully its the same for the Villanow and Taylor's Ridge area. I'm gonna be hunting close to Taylor's this weekend. Anybody got any reports from the LaFayette area?


----------



## TQueen2008

I hunted outside of Lafayette towards 136 and Taylors Ridge this evening.  Didnt see a thing while hunting over a food plot  but coming out I shined my light in another food plot I have and looked like 10-15 deer standing in it.  I hunted 4 times this week in the same spot and didnt see a lot of buck action


----------



## Inthegarge

*What a beautiful crappy day*

Granddaughter had a slumber/birthday party last night. Had to tiptoe around a huddle of sleeping girls who earlier were laughing, hollered and fussed until after midnight.
Weather was great looked to be an active day....Notttttttttttt !!  Got in my tree to find I hadn't clipped my rope to my gun. Still felt ok 1/2 hour before Sunrise. Tons of squirrels, chipmonks and other critters...But NO deer. Got down early and scouted... Found beds, fresh droppings, tracks but no deer. I hope it cools off before Thanksgiving!!!!!!  Did hear 2 shots from the neighboring property 15 mins before you could see anything  ....LOL  RW


----------



## XJfire75

Yep, kept looking up and seeing how awesome the day was and....nothing...well did see 2 but one was way off and moving fast and the other was feeding and bedded back down I think.

No one else saw a thing. Just a couple yesterday. No shooters or rutting activity in Whitfield.


----------



## kbotta

Buddy Kelly killed 6 over on pigeon Friday seen lots of deer.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Scrape Pictures from last week*

Had camera over salt lick for 3 weeks and only got does.  Moved it last week to a scrape and got these in five days. Not posting the 5 does.  The bucks seem to be two different 8 pointers and one 11 pointer.  One is urinating on scrape and one is cleaning out the same scrape. Do you think they are going into the rut?   This was on some property below Villinow , close to Dry Creek.  My grandson missed a buck bigger than any of these, but it was running at full speed.  The one he missed was two weeks ago and its neck was swollen.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Thems some good looken bucks! I believe I'd be hunten rite there...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Well I found where their hide'n. 28 acre pine thicket they hit it ever year when the presure gets on. Seen 5 yesturday mornen, 3 does and a button buck together and then a 4 or 6 point by his self I couldnt tell if he had brow tines or not. Seen 3 yesturday evenen rite at dark and couldnt tell what they wus. Seen a big ole doe and a button buck this mornen they crossed about 30 yards from me. Heres a picture out of the latter stand. Its thicker than hair on a dogs back ant no way you can see them till they step out in the road.


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm guessing you have to be really quick because they prolly dont lollygag in that road.  I've got places thicker than that and I'm thinking about loading the shotgun with 00 buck and hunting a hot trail.  Only bad thing is you sound like a bull moose getting deep in that thick stuff and the deer head out for the next thicket.  I wish I had a road going through the middle of mine.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

They dont go across the road as fast as you would think. I never go into the thicket so their not spooked. Ever deer I've seen cross the road in the past two days I could have shot, except the 3 I seen Sat evenen (to dark to shoot). I have a food plot in the thicket about 150 yards east of where I'm hunten. Theres a big hardwood ridge on the east side of the thicket where I killed the 7 point on Oct 19th and a creek that runs along the south edge of the thicket so they dont have to go far for food & water. I may try to hunt the food plot if I can catch the wind calm or out of the south but most of the time the wind just swirls in ever direction around here.


----------



## nwgahunter

Anything new guys. I know RJ has been in the woods. He doesn;t miss too many days. 

I wasn't able to hunt this weekend and it sounds like I didn't miss anything at the property I hunt. Nothing seen over the weekend. It does sound like we may have a few more deer coming over due to the pressure on the Cove side of Pigeon. Last year on the Dec. hunt I counted over 100 shots and could hear guys talking on my radio from Lookout about seeing 15 and 20 at a time. The next weekend the deer were as thick as mosquitoes. I think we may see high number of sightings this weekend of that holds true. Who knows. 

Scrapes started showing up a couple weeks ago. One in particular is staying open and getting hit regularly. We moved a trail cam over it to see what all is visiting and when. I'm thinking they should start cruising better in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jinx0760

*Missouri 09 Opening Morning Buck*

Hunted South Central MO last weekend (gun open) and got another nice deer.  My season ended about 1Hr into the hunt when this buck came down a ridge behind me  heading to a dry creek bottom.  He is the first deer I have taken that weighed more than me!   I have the mount up at Sandy Daniels Taxidermy and the meat is in the freezer.  The rut is just starting to crank up, this big boy was built like a linebacker with a thick neck. He is an 11 pointer, and guessed the dressed weight around 200 lbs.

Opening morning in Missouri sound like a war.  It  reminded me of when we only had a couple of doe days and every hunter went to the woods in N. GA.  My wife jolted me back to reality Mon. night when I got home....go to the shower and get a razor!  First time in a long time I have gone 4 days without a shower, only a sponge bath.


----------



## DBrannon

Was trying to hunt this weekend but my sister went into labor and had her baby...will be back next Monday and I'll be able to hunt everyday next week. Should be able to give some good reports then. Thanksgiving week is always good to me


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Man thats a nice'un jinx!!! Congrats!


----------



## RustyJeep

Last couple of days have been quite slow.  Still no rutting activity around the farm.  colder weather next week has to help....cant make it much slower.  congrats Jinx...that would almost make me not wanna hunt these little deer around here anymore


----------



## nwgahunter

Nice deer Jinx! Congrats! Is that a lease you have or did you go with an outfitter?


----------



## jinx0760

*Missouri*

I was invited last year by an employee of ours.  His neighbor has family in Mtn. Grove, MO.  It is an old family farm of about 400 acres in Douglas County (Ozarks of MO).  It only cost  me license, transportation, food and a few days off.  It is all cattle, corn and soybeans.  I have never seen scrapes and rubs as large as they are in MO.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I was invited last year by an employee of ours.  His neighbor has family in Mtn. Grove, MO.  It is an old family farm of about 400 acres in Douglas County (Ozarks of MO).  It only cost  me license, transportation, food and a few days off.  It is all cattle, corn and soybeans.  I have never seen scrapes and rubs as large as they are in MO.



Sweet deal man! Sounds great. My thoughts are that alot of MO offers equal the deer opps as IL but without the license hassle. I'm taking a trip somewhere next year and it will probably be MO. Congrats again on the buck!


----------



## jinx0760

*Missouri*

The license is $225 for any one deer and $25.00 more for a buck & doe.  You are probably right about the opportunities being the same as Illinois.  I didn't see any other hunters and the locals appreciate you coming to their area and spendinig some $$$.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Recognize this location Jinx?*

Saw this deer hanging out by the road this morning on the way into work. 

It got my fired up so I went over to Battlefield Estates. Four or five little bucks running around and harrassing does but not much else going on.

Jinx, this is real close to your house.


----------



## Inthegarge

Spent all morning with "Light & Varible" winds.....NOtttttttt... Heavy gusts and swirling wind....No deer seen from 6am until 2pm...No chasing, no grunting...nothing. Had moved farther up the mountain hoping to get into the action...Wrong again....Will try a different property tommorow..RW


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Spent all morning with "Light & Varible" winds.....NOtttttttt... Heavy gusts and swirling wind....No deer seen from 6am until 2pm...No chasing, no grunting...nothing. Had moved farther up the mountain hoping to get into the action...Wrong again....Will try a different property tommorow..RW



I was thinking of climbing up the mountain Saturday so I could see further hoping to find some early chasing. So, you think I should stay in the clearcut at the bottom and catch them moving around in there? 

Probably won't be real good for a couple 3 weeks as far as rut goes.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I didnt see anything this mornen but jumped some deer about 6:00am go'n in to my stand up on a hardwood ridge. I didnt even hear a shot fired.


----------



## AJLBucks

Driving through the battlefield this morning I saw 60 deer. One young 8 following a doe close. Saw a nice 8 chasing one, the rest where pretty much does and young bucks. But the movement was good to see. I try to drive through every morning. The most I have seen before today was about 30.


----------



## Minner

jinx0760 said:


> Hunted South Central MO last weekend (gun open) and got another nice deer.  My season ended about 1Hr into the hunt when this buck came down a ridge behind me  heading to a dry creek bottom.  He is the first deer I have taken that weighed more than me!   I have the mount up at Sandy Daniels Taxidermy and the meat is in the freezer.  The rut is just starting to crank up, this big boy was built like a linebacker with a thick neck. He is an 11 pointer, and guessed the dressed weight around 200 lbs.
> 
> Opening morning in Missouri sound like a war.  It  reminded me of when we only had a couple of doe days and every hunter went to the woods in N. GA.  My wife jolted me back to reality Mon. night when I got home....go to the shower and get a razor!  First time in a long time I have gone 4 days without a shower, only a sponge bath.



Nice deer, jinx0760! I know Sandy and he'll do a fine job on your buck.

I saw quite a few deer at Pigeon Thursday. Friday, I put my Dad where I had been seeing some bucks crossing on Thursday and he got what would have been a nice 8 ptr. but had its right main beam broken off right past the brow tine. Field dressed 133 pounds.

Cool thing was that I was about 120 yards away and watched the deer come out and then watched Daddy shoot it!


----------



## jinx0760

*Nice Story*

That had to be too cool, watching your dad shoot the deer!  Pigeon has always been know (at least I thought) for smaller deer.  This year has been a banner-year for Pigeon!


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> Driving through the battlefield this morning I saw 60 deer. One young 8 following a doe close. Saw a nice 8 chasing one, the rest where pretty much does and young bucks. But the movement was good to see. I try to drive through every morning. The most I have seen before today was about 30.



You weren't driving a gold Volvo were you? I went through about 7:45 and someone was driving through looking at deer in it.


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> You weren't driving a gold Volvo were you? I went through about 7:45 and someone was driving through looking at deer in it.



No but I see the same cars looking at deer daily. I come through their between 8:30 and 9:00. Today I didn't see much.


----------



## Inthegarge

We have Deer......... Hunted green field in a popup blind. Use this one to take my granddaughters and grandsons hunting. At 5:30 saw a spike come out into the field. Shot one during bow season so I had to let him walk. He made a licking branch and took a couple hits at the dirt. He walked the field edge for about 400 yards before being spooked by something I didn't see. Will be hunting the mountain in the morning and looking for more movement.  RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Main Rut*

Does anyone have an idea when the main rut will start .  I am talking about Walker County and would like to hear from as many of you as possible.  I enjoy this thread and can tell most of you have hunted Walker for a long time.  Thanks


----------



## Inthegarge

Normally starts around Thanksgiving but I shot my avatar buck on Dec 26th tending a big doe. RW


----------



## DBrannon

I'd say around Thanksgiving...For the past few years I have shot a buck during Thanksgiving week.  Usually goes late into the season around my area, always see bucks chasing throughout Dec.


----------



## AJLBucks

I saw one chasing yesterday only to be ran off by dogs. The bucks have really been laying down the sign lately. All bucks that I have killed that showed signs of being in rut in the past were killed from November 11th to November 22nd. Seems like this year is a little behind the past years.


----------



## jinx0760

*Walker Rut*

My experience has always been Thanksgiving thru year end.  My best bucks have come the 1st week in December.  My trailcam always has a lot of rutting activity in mid January!


----------



## Inthegarge

*Deer are moving*

Heard several shots on adjoining properties. My buddy had 6 does come by at 10:30. He shot 2 big ones. The largest was starting to darken up. Looks like the Rut is starting to kick in. Hunting the greenfield tonight. Will let you know how it goes ......RW


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, it was a good night in the woods. Saw the same spike as yesterday. Somebody needs too shoot him. RW


----------



## Mosin

Had a Buck chasing at dawn today.  Saw a lone Doe about 9:00AM.
hunted the food plot this evening and had 1 doe come in about dark. Didn't hear many shots this morning.  Tomorrow morning should be good if the rain holds off.


----------



## ssw

*large scrapeline*

found real good srape line on side of lookout up high i could hear cars on 157 thats apretty good hike hunting one of those flats any of yaw ever have luck hunting scrape and rub lines on the trail


----------



## AJLBucks

Saw 4 does this morning early. I really thought hard on taking the biggest one, but decided to hold off since it was just 7:30. It was nice to be able just to watch deer do their thing though. I haven't seen many this year, those I had seen didn't hang around long. Didn't get to go this evening due to a wedding in the family. Tomorrow morning looks to be good, especially if the rain holds til at least mid morning.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

The deer movement seems to have slowed down around here. I think their move'n more at night I've been jumpen deer out of the hardwoods before daylight go'n to my stands.


----------



## nwgahunter

I saw 13 Saturday morning. They were all together and came up the side of the mountain trotting with their rails up. 12 in one group and then about 5 minutes later I hear one trailing them. I was definately thingking it was a buck but it was just a doe bringing up the rear. 

Bucks laying down some more scrapes. We have two that are very active with scat, foot prints, etc. We put a trail cam over one last weekend and a 2.5 year old 8-pointer is visiting it several times a week at 11:30 PM. 

My buddy say 6 Saturday morning including a 6-pointer. He was harrassing the 5 does but they were not interested at all. He made an immature scrape and a small rub. 1st and 2nd week of December should be awesome. Thanksgiving I think the small ones will be chasing though.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well no deer today (almost). Hunted a greenfield and did not see any deer. I did bump a coyote on the way out (might be why I saw no deer). The when I was riding my 4 wheeler back to my daughters a Monster buck walked across the railroad tracks in front of me. Must be related to the 12 point taken 2 years ago. Looked old and at least 200 lbs. Rack was massive but couldn't get a good look at it. I do know where he lives.  RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Should be squirrel hunting*

Seen one small doe Sunday and nothing today but squirrels.  I think there were 34 of them.  So far, we have took 4 does and 1  6 point. No one told the guy that we let 4 and 6 points walk unless they have a weird rack.  Two of the does, when they were field dressed had a lot of milk. I don't ever remember this before.  Can someone tell me if this is not uncommon.  Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Inthegarge

Not unusual for Does to be lactating. Especially if they were bred late and still nursing fawns.  RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

starting to see rubs and scrapes i saw a ten over the weekend couldnt get a shot off


----------



## nwgahunter

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> starting to see rubs and scrapes i saw a ten over the weekend couldnt get a shot off



Nice! Got get him this w/e!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

hopefully he was a nice mature buck


----------



## Inthegarge

Just after 11 this morning had a buck come busting by me on the ridge below. 2 minutes later 2 dogs came hot on his trail. I started to shoot them, but being a dog owner I didn't.

My question, would you have shot the dogs ?? They are not dogs that I am familiar with and I know the neighbors dogs. There are no houses for 1/2 mile. Afterward I kicked myself for not shooting the deer chasers.....Tell me what you think................

Oh yea, the buck was making a scrape at the bottom of the ridge I hunt (about 60 yards)..RW


----------



## AJLBucks

Inthegarge said:


> Not unusual for Does to be lactating. Especially if they were bred late and still nursing fawns.  RW



Yesterday I saw a doe bedded down in Battlefield Estates with a fawn standing by her side. The fawn looked to be just a few weeks old, covered with spots. This is the latest I have ever seen one that little.


----------



## AJLBucks

Inthegarge said:


> Just after 11 this morning had a buck come busting by me on the ridge below. 2 minutes later 2 dogs came hot on his trail. I started to shoot them, but being a dog owner I didn't.
> 
> My question, would you have shot the dogs ?? They are not dogs that I am familiar with and I know the neighbors dogs. There are no houses for 1/2 mile. Afterward I kicked myself for not shooting the deer chasers.....Tell me what you think................
> 
> Oh yea, the buck was making a scrape at the bottom of the ridge I hunt (about 60 yards)..RW



I have had the same problem this year. Everyone said I should have shot the dogs. But like you, I am a dog owner. I thought to myself, would I want my dogs shot? I like that in the country dogs can run free, not be chained or pinned up. You can't help dogs being dogs.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Just after 11 this morning had a buck come busting by me on the ridge below. 2 minutes later 2 dogs came hot on his trail. I started to shoot them, but being a dog owner I didn't.
> 
> My question, would you have shot the dogs ?? They are not dogs that I am familiar with and I know the neighbors dogs. There are no houses for 1/2 mile. Afterward I kicked myself for not shooting the deer chasers.....Tell me what you think................
> 
> Oh yea, the buck was making a scrape at the bottom of the ridge I hunt (about 60 yards)..RW



I couldn't/wouldn't do it myself. Unless it was a coyote! And yes, I do feel there is a difference. There is not a season on domestic dogs.


----------



## DBrannon

Got to scout some today and saw a lot of fresh rubs and scrapes all over my property. This will be the first time I get to hunt back here this season and I'm gonna be near those nice rubs.

Oh and about the dogs running that buck...it sucks that they were chasing but thats what dogs do and I just couldn't shoot a dog for running a deer.  I know its frustrating but like someone said earlier those might be somebody's pets. Its just a frustrating situation.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

DBrannon said:


> Got to scout some today and saw a lot of fresh rubs and scrapes all over my property. This will be the first time I get to hunt back here this season and I'm gonna be near those nice rubs.
> 
> Oh and about the dogs running that buck...it sucks that they were chasing but thats what dogs do and I just couldn't shoot a dog for running a deer.  I know its frustrating but like someone said earlier those might be somebody's pets. Its just a frustrating situation.



Good Luck D!!! Hope you bust a Big'un..........


----------



## DBrannon

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Good Luck D!!! Hope you bust a Big'un..........



Thanks man! I appreciate all the info you have shared with me lately. Hopefully both of us will knock a good one down this week!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I hunted till 2pm yesterday on John's Mtn and didnt see nothen and only heard 3 shots and they wus from the same gun, rite after day light. I didnt go down to the check station but a buddy of mine came by and said only 11 deer killed as of about 4pm yesterday evenin. Fixen to try it again this mornin.


----------



## jinx0760

*Dogs!*

I will never shoot dogs that have collars.  I will not shoot my neighbors dogs, I will tell them about the problem.  If I see a dog chasing deer more than once, and it does not meet one of the criteria above,.....I shoot the dog.  It may or may not be legal......I guess I oughta find out?


----------



## RustyJeep

deer have became nonexistent on the farm in the past week.  I slept in this morning which is unusual.  not seeing deer is making me less motivated to hunt.  Will be heading down to Clybel for a bow hunt and a change of scenery Friday for the weekend.  Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i plan on hunting thanksgiving morning and the next couple days its supposed to get a little colder tonight maybe that will get the deer moving


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Dog Problem*

Have you ever had 5 or 6 dogs (no collars) coming at you barking and growling.  I have and it is scary.  After yelling and waving my arms, they finally run off.  I was on my land and did not have a gun.  I now carry a pistol when I am not hunting. I told the game warden about it and he said to shoot them.  You may have read about or seen it on t v  about the ederly woman and man they found somewhere in Georgia that a pack of dogs killed them .  Law enforcement trapped and put 5 or 6 of the dogs to death. A pack of feral dogs are more dangerous that coyotes.


----------



## nwgahunter

Bushhog Bob said:


> Have you ever had 5 or 6 dogs (no collars) coming at you barking and growling.  I have and it is scary.  After yelling and waving my arms, they finally run off.  I was on my land and did not have a gun.  I now carry a pistol when I am not hunting. I told the game warden about it and he said to shoot them.  You may have read about or seen it on t v  about the ederly woman and man they found somewhere in Georgia that a pack of dogs killed them .  Law enforcement trapped and put 5 or 6 of the dogs to death. A pack of feral dogs are more dangerous that coyotes.



Self defense for me would be a TOTALLY different story. You get a pack of wild dogs together that do not have much fear of man and they are worse than a pack of wolves. They would be down if they were aggressive and started charging. If I had my son with me who is 7 they would be down for raising their lip.

I wouldn't shoot if they didn't show aggression though.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, the light & variable winds were not...........Lots of wind, falling leaves but no deer. Heard 2 shots fairly close on adjoining property so deer were moving. I think the morning will be great. Cold, crispy, and perfect for the start of the Rut. A few new scrapes, couple of new light rubs and lots of tracks today.  RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

*What a day!*

Man did this day get off to a rough start!  First off I got up late for work and then my truck broke down as soon as I got started.  Turned out to be a lose battery cable but that only made me more late.  I rushed into Walmart to buy a new safety harness, which they have had up til now, and SOLD OUT! 
Now I'm reduced to hunting on the ground so I almost decided to just go home and sleep this one in.  Over-came that thinkin' real quick and headed off to the woods even though the sun was coming up.  Rushed down the highway and double-timed it into the woods.
As soon as I got on the trail, I looked up and a nice doe was coming down the trail right at me.  She looked around and I realized she didn't see me....how in the world did she not see me... 
Took her with a shot to the lungs (around 7:00)  She ran about 30 yrds and dropped.  What a day!


----------



## AJLBucks

Well I finally got my first of the season. About 7:50 two does came in and fed around and eventually bedded down 30 yards from my stand. The wind was perfect so I waited to see if a buck would come out. I dropped my bleat call (stupid) and they got up. They found me up the tree but after 20 to 30 minutes of peek-a-boo and walking back and forth to see me better I decided to take one.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

congrats on wlaker stalker and AJLbucks on getting deer i saw two 8s and a 10 chasing around 9 o clock could get the ten to stop tried grunting and whistling but the does blew at one of the 8s  the does dont look to be ready but the bucks sure are i saw a total of 6 this morning


----------



## Inthegarge

They are moving. Saw a young 7 or 8 pointer @ 7:15 but let him walk. Had 4 does come up from behind me @ 10am but couldn't get a shot. Didn't realize it was that overgrown. Took time to cut shooting lanes before exiting thr woods. My Son-in-law & his kids hunted the other side of 193. They had 9 does enter the field they were sitting on 10 minutes after the walked out. 

Found new small scrapes and a couple of new light rubs. Tomorrow should be great...................RW


----------



## nwgahunter

*Finally!!*

The bucks are starting to mess up a little bit. This guy came to a rub and scrape we have a camera on at 7:50 this morning. My stand is 60 yards away from it. We've had 5different bucks visit here in the last week but at 11:30 PM. We had a 4-point come by at 2:45 this morning and a different 4-point at 6:00 and this guy at 7:50. This is the same place I saw thirteen does last weekend. My buddy was hunting 500 yards away when he came by. I'll be there in the morning. He looks like a main frame 9 with a kicker or two at his bases. He looks mature to me. 3.5 to 4.5 based on his body. Good luck guys!!


----------



## AJLBucks

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> congrats on wlaker stalker and AJLbucks on getting deer i saw two 8s and a 10 chasing around 9 o clock could get the ten to stop tried grunting and whistling but the does blew at one of the 8s  the does dont look to be ready but the bucks sure are i saw a total of 6 this morning



Thanks georgiaoutdoorsman, I was beginning to think I was going to get skunked this year. Thanksgiving day has been a productive day in the woods for me many times.


----------



## XJfire75

Saw 7 this morning.

6 does and an a button head. 

Downed 2 of them! Both big mature does. Going back for the rest of the long weekend with my bow.


----------



## nwgahunter

I only saw 1 this morning. It was the right one though. I saw the big boy above at 6:57 this morning going up a point about half way up the mountain. It was too early but I did get a good lok at him


----------



## XJfire75

Got another this morning!

First with my bow!!!

Saw a spike at about 8 and 2 does at 10 sumthin. Shot one of them and had another doe come in and look at my dead deer.

Great hunting so far. Going again in the morning, looking for horns!


----------



## Roger T

nwgahunter said:


> I only saw 1 this morning. It was the right one though. I saw the big boy above at 6:57 this morning going up a point about half way up the mountain. It was too early but I did get a good lok at him



sounds like your on him pretty good,hope you get him.


----------



## Roger T

XJfire75 said:


> Got another this morning!
> 
> First with my bow!!!
> 
> Saw a spike at about 8 and 2 does at 10 sumthin. Shot one of them and had another doe come in and look at my dead deer.
> 
> Great hunting so far. Going again in the morning, looking for horns!



congrats. i have a place to hunt in walker county but havent hunted it yet. the way things are going for me in chattooga county i need to go hunt it.


----------



## Inthegarge

Had 7 does (maybe more) come over the ridge like usual. But instead of waiting for them to get part way down the ridge and then shooting the biggest. I decided just to shoot one. Well I shot and they all ran off except the one I shot. She was just standing there looking around and I was waiting for her to fall over. Reloaded and when I went to put the gun on her she ran also. Looked later and the clear shooting window had a new broken limb.. Dooooooooooooooh I hate that time of the morning when you can't see well. I need to be more patient. Well there's always tomorrow..............RW


----------



## nwgahunter

XJfire75 said:


> Got another this morning!
> 
> First with my bow!!!
> 
> Saw a spike at about 8 and 2 does at 10 sumthin. Shot one of them and had another doe come in and look at my dead deer.
> 
> Great hunting so far. Going again in the morning, looking for horns!



Dude, you are on them in Whitfield. Congrats. Careful you don't shoot them all


----------



## nwgahunter

Roger T said:


> sounds like your on him pretty good,hope you get him.



Thanks RT. I think I am. The place where I got the pics and the place I hunted yesterday morning are a good ways apart and I was thinking I would get high enough to see him in good light but that wasn't the case. I know what he's doing and where.


----------



## nwgahunter

The rut still isn't happening on our property. Several new scrapes and rubs but nothing else. Notice the pics of the buck above. His hocks are still white!! I think two weeks.


----------



## jinx0760

*Saturday A.M.*

I had 3 very small does come by about 7:30.  I had already decided to take the largest, preferably a head shot at close range.  They hung up at 100 yards looking in my direction.  A small spike (6") came almost from underneath me and the chase was on!  I watched chasing for 30 minutes and decided to try a head shot at 100 yards...notta chance.....That doe lives for another day.   Even though the small buck was eager...none of the does was receptive...yet.  Maybe next week!


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Nice Pigeon 8 Pointer*

A buddy of mine sent me this pic of a nice 8 pointer he took on private property on Pigeon Mtn. this morning.  He had only been in his stand for about 25 minutes when he came crashing by.  His neck was all swollen and his hocks were black.  Seems like the rut may be gearing up in Walker Co.


----------



## DBrannon

I would agree the rut is bout to kick in. Saw a nice 8pt chase a doe through a big field yesterday. Never could get a shot on him.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

rut has not kicked in yet but its getting there saw a few chase today nothing big but does will hopefully be ready next weekend or so


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted with a buddy this morning. He saw a small 4 pt that he let walk. I saw zip, nada, zero.. Not much sign for getting close to the Rut. But I have seen it explode all of a sudden in past years.......RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Chasing on Peavine Creek*

I had three small bucks chasing the does off of me this morning about 7:30.....I am ready for the big boys to show up.


----------



## Inthegarge

JC please call me.......I erased your # by mistake.........Thanks RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i saw a bunch of does this morning and a small six came chasing and spooked them off does are not ready yet should be soon hopefully


----------



## AJLBucks

I've really started seeing the deer. I hunted 3 mornings this week and saw 4 does the first morning, 2 does the second (took one of those), and 8 does and 2 spikes the next. I think if the rut was on I would have seen a buck at some point, besides  the two spikes. Maybe it is still to come. I hope so. Seeing deer moving has got my heart a pumpin' though.


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> I've really started seeing the deer. I hunted 3 mornings this week and saw 4 does the first morning, 2 does the second (took one of those), and 8 does and 2 spikes the next. I think if the rut was on I would have seen a buck at some point, besides  the two spikes. Maybe it is still to come. I hope so. Seeing deer moving has got my heart a pumpin' though.



Hopefully next weekend they will be chasing. Last year a kid that hunts the property I do shot a six pointer the first w/e in Dec and I shot another buck the next w/e chasing. I was going to hunt the 3 days after Thanksgiving but after hunting all day Friday I decided to wait and use all my kitchen passes next week and the following. Hopefully I was right! It seems that way though.


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> Hopefully next weekend they will be chasing. Last year a kid that hunts the property I do shot a six pointer the first w/e in Dec and I shot another buck the next w/e chasing. I was going to hunt the 3 days after Thanksgiving but after hunting all day Friday I decided to wait and use all my kitchen passes next week and the following. Hopefully I was right! It seems that way though.



I know what you mean by the kitchen passes. I hope you're right about the rut. I only get to hunt on weekends because of my job. I can't wait to get out there again to what I see next.


----------



## debo

Got this buck on t/c sat night hocks are black


----------



## debo

sorry pic didnt load


----------



## nwgahunter

debo said:


> sorry pic didnt load



Sure enough. They are good and runny too!!


----------



## nwgahunter

Forgot to mention. My buddy saw a fawn Friday afternoon. Yes a fawn. My guess is it was conveived in Feb.


----------



## XJfire75

Yeah saw a button head Thursday that was bigger than it's momma prolly 80lbs or so. 

Then Friday morning I had a momma and little doe some in. The fawn had to been concieved in Jan or later. It was small. Stuck right to it's momma prolly only 50-60lbs. 

Tells you a lot about the rut in NW Georgia...


----------



## RustyJeep

I will be in the stand tomorrow morning for sure if not here in a few minutes


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Sunday i saw 3 young does but i recognized the doe that it was a fawn i had seen it with its mom the day before so i guess the does just now are starting to get rid of the fawns


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> Forgot to mention. My buddy saw a fawn Friday afternoon. Yes a fawn. My guess is it was conveived in Feb.



Last week I saw a doe that was almost as orange color as they are in summer. I did a double take to look at her and she had a fawn standing behind her that was covered with spots and only about 2 feet tall. I guess we have a spring rut.


----------



## warrior21

Thats what I love about hunting ALA/GA. We see more activity later in Jan. Georgia should really look at starting the season later. Sept. is too hot to hunt and we miss alot of rutting . There is alot more rut than most people realize.


----------



## RustyJeep

warrior21 said:


> Thats what I love about hunting ALA/GA. We see more activity later in Jan. Georgia should really look at starting the season later. Sept. is too hot to hunt and we miss alot of rutting . There is alot more rut than most people realize.



Instead of starting the season later...they could leave it open later...I see more deer during bow season than I do during gun season.  The insurance companies wouldnt mind a longer season either

no deer seen this evening.  Tomorrow morning might be good but this full moon has me worried.


----------



## nwgahunter

I wouldn't mind a later season either. When I hunted TN they started having an either sex weekend the first week of Jan. It never failed. I would see moore deer in that weekend than any other. 

I went through the Battlefield this morning and a young buck was dogging a doe really hard. I wished I was in the woods this morning with the hard frost and all. My goodness!


----------



## jinx0760

*Frosty morning!*

I sat on the powerline where I have seen some small bucks chasing the last 2-3 days.  This morning looked to be a good day for hunting.  I didn't see a deer, probably due to the full moon.  I need to be hunting mid day, however work seems to get in the way???


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I sat on the powerline where I have seen some small bucks chasing the last 2-3 days.  This morning looked to be a good day for hunting.  I didn't see a deer, probably due to the full moon.  I need to be hunting mid day, however work seems to get in the way???



Atleast you get the mornings...And out your back door no less!  Good luck! I hope you get another one like you did a couple years ago.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Set and watched 4 does and a button buck fawn and a doe fawn, 6 deer total feeden in a field this evening. All them does and no buck dont make no sence....


----------



## RustyJeep

Maybe We'll see some rutting activity during the Pigeon hunt next week but I'm starting to think on my property rutting activity will be after the season ends this year


----------



## nwgahunter

*Hunting in the snow!*

Who's hoping that the forecast showers some snow on Saturday? I'll be at about 1500 feet so I hope whatever it calls for I am high enough that it is snow either way. Should be a good day either way. I hope it gets the deer moving and ready to rut!


----------



## jinx0760

*Snow!*

I hope you are correct!  Based on my experience we are entering the 10 day period when you could see an old buck out in the open.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I hope you are correct!  Based on my experience we are entering the 10 day period when you could see an old buck out in the open.



Mine too! First and second week of Dec. are usually incredible.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

it will get real cold over the weekend i have a special stand that i can only hunt when its below 28 degrees probably going to hunt it this weekend killed 2 decent 8s out of it in the past 3 years it should be good but i also have another stand where i am seeing a lot of activity but no real big bucks


----------



## debo

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> it will get real cold over the weekend i have a special stand that i can only hunt when its below 28 degrees probably going to hunt it this weekend killed 2 decent 8s out of it in the past 3 years it should be good but i also have another stand where i am seeing a lot of activity but no real big bucks


just asking but why does it have to below 28 before you hunt it


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> Maybe We'll see some rutting activity during the Pigeon hunt next week but I'm starting to think on my property rutting activity will be after the season ends this year



I hope your rite about the rutting activity, I'm gonna hunt Pigeon hard if I dont see something here at home to change my mind.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Seen the same 6 deer yesterday evening that I seen tuesday evening, same place. Acorns must be gone.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

debo said:


> just asking but why does it have to below 28 before you hunt it
> 
> i dont really know  its just always been that way so i decided that it has to below 28 to hunt it because it has always been 28 or lower when i did hunt it


----------



## nwgahunter

*Hopefully not a bad sign!*

Cruised the Battlefield this morning at 8. Not a deer was stirring. I finally saw 7 around a corn pile in someone's back yard. I usually see no less than 20 in there. I hope it's just because they are all being chased by bucks and not the moon!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*I have a stand when it is below 28 degrees*

I have one of those stands too.  When it gets below 28, that is where I hunt.  It's in the kitchen at the cabin with me looking out the window, checking the pasture every few minutes.  Don't usually see anything, but it sure is comfortable.


----------



## debo

Bushhog Bob said:


> I have one of those stands too.  When it gets below 28, that is where I hunt.  It's in the kitchen at the cabin with me looking out the window, checking the pasture every few minutes.  Don't usually see anything, but it sure is comfortable.


----------



## xhunterx

i was working on the west brow of lookout today, saw a nice buck dogging a doe thru the yard.


----------



## AJLBucks

nwgahunter said:


> Cruised the Battlefield this morning at 8. Not a deer was stirring. I finally saw 7 around a corn pile in someone's back yard. I usually see no less than 20 in there. I hope it's just because they are all being chased by bucks and not the moon!



I went thru about 8:30 and saw 30. Only one buck, a 10 point with some broken tines. He was with 4 does. Don't know if any of the other deer I saw were bucks, just about all of them were too far away to tell and I didn't use my binoculars. Looking forward to this weekend. Cold and chance of snow. Hunting in the snow in Georgia.... a rare treat.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Well finally caught one chasing a doe this evenen. In the middle of a pine thicket so thick you cant even crawl thru it! I's watchen a good trail cross'n on a road bed.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Well finally caught one chasing a doe this evenen. In the middle of a pine thicket so thick you cant even crawl thru it! I's watchen a good trail cross'n on a road bed.



Nice Buck NG Mtn!!! Based upon you and the couple above it appears this weekend will be RIGHT!!! Snow and rut. I'm not going to know what to think! This is going to be a great w/e.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

nwgahunter said:


> Nice Buck NG Mtn!!! Based upon you and the couple above it appears this weekend will be RIGHT!!! Snow and rut. I'm not going to know what to think! This is going to be a great w/e.



Thanks and hope you get one this weekend!!!


----------



## nwgahunter

I saw a 4-point messing with a doe this morning. I wasn't hardcore chasing her but stayed right with her the whole time and she was nervous and wouldn't let him get too near her.


----------



## apham8311

I agree with you AJL.  It would be so cool to drag one through a little snow tomorrow morning.  I will be in the woods early.  Been excited for a couple days like I was going on a big trip up north.  Good luck to everyone this weekend!!!


----------



## MRH

Spent 45 min's out in the battlefield yesteray 4-4:45 glassing fields and watching some does.

Spotted what I felt were 9 different groups of does.  7 in fields, 2 in the woods by the road.  

1 group had a six point hanging around them but he wasn't bugging them, just loitering in the general area.  

1 group had two nice eights taking turns chasing a single doe who was having NONE of it.  They didn't fight but seemed non-plussed by each other.  Wanted to watch them for a while but they chased the doe into the woods on far side of the field and I couldn't see them.

Other 7 groups were buckless.  Not one around, none bedded down nearby, and the does themselves seemed very relaxed.

It's coming, and it's coming real soon but of the 50+ does I saw yesterday appeared only one was ready to go.


----------



## nwgahunter

I hope they get with it tomorrow! I'm iffy on hunting next weekend.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, I'm about to give up....Sat from before daylight till almost dark. Zero, zip, nada....????????????? maybe tomorrow will bring deer................RW


----------



## RustyJeep

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Well finally caught one chasing a doe this evenen. In the middle of a pine thicket so thick you cant even crawl thru it! I's watchen a good trail cross'n on a road bed.



Congrats!!


----------



## AJLBucks

Snow is on the ground in NW GA. Good luck to everyone and be safe on the roads. Should be an exciting morning, the few chances I have ever had to hunt in the snow here has always produced. Hopefully I can keep that streak alive.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Its snow'n here in Villanow but not layen on the ground yet. The wife just went to work in Lafayette and said the roads are fine between here and there. Good luck to everbody thats hunten this mornen!!!.........
Oh yeah she said she didnt see any deer move'n this mornen (she's my scout)!!


----------



## AJLBucks

Very disappointing morning. Didn't see anything, but what was worse was that when I got to my stand there was signs that someone had been trespassing and hunting my stand sometime this week. Besides all of that it was an awesome morning being out there in the snow.


----------



## RustyJeep

I saw a doe and her two little ones this morning.  The way the wind kept swirling I never could get the nannie in the open for a bow shot.  Thinking about sleeping in tomorrow morning and hitting the woods at 9 am and hunting til 2 or til I shoot something.


----------



## AJLBucks

The wind was bad on me too. It got pretty cold. If the wind is calm in the morning I'll be out there. It is supposed to be really cold (low 20's).


----------



## WalkerStalker

Inthegarge said:


> Well, I'm about to give up....Sat from before daylight till almost dark. Zero, zip, nada....????????????? maybe tomorrow will bring deer................RW




Hang in there RW....Still some good huntin' left.  This colder weather should improve things.  A seasoned hunter told me today that the pressure was too low and that no deer would be moving; said he wouldn't even try to hunt this weekend.  Any yall have any thoughts on barometric pressures' influence on deer movement?  RW thanks for the harness.  Tried it out the other day and it was just right.


----------



## Inthegarge

man it was cold when the sun went down. No deer today but did hear 2 shots on the property next door. Well starting next weekend I'm off for a week and plan to stay there until I put meat in the freezer. My daughter informed me today all they have left is 4 packs of sausage. Walker, now I don't have to worry about you falling out of a tree or getting stampeded by a herd of deer on the ground........ LOL  RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Cold Sunday Morning!*

I am heading out into the deep-freeze with my fur-lined underwear.  I hope the deer get to moving and soon!


----------



## RustyJeep

got in the woods at 8 am and sat til 12:20.  never saw the first deer


----------



## jinx0760

*Skunked*

I hunted a stand that has consistantly put me on deer.  Daylight until 10am.........zero deer.............I have to remind myself...it is ..HUNTING not shooting.


----------



## Inthegarge

Another beautiful night in the cold woods sitting on a green field. Problem...... still no deer. Usually the fields are wore out with the cold weather and no acorns. I have yet to see any serious Rut sign. But as someone has already pointed out that's why we call it hunting.....RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Just did a quick check on weather.com and saw that the pressure is dropping and will be through tomorrow.  If the theory is true deer should be up and moving throughout the day tomorrow ahead of the rain coming in.  I'm going to be out in the morning.  Hopefully I'll find that buck that's been tearing up all the pine trees around my stand.


----------



## Mosin

I saw a small 6 and 2 Does in the snow Saturday.  Awesom hunting in the snow and was loving my Mad Bomber hat.  Didn't kill anything.  Hunted this evening and nothing came by.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Alpha Doe Down!*

I shot this doe Saturday at 9:45. She came through with 3 others. I made a 175 shot on her through the woods. She only had about 1/8 inch of her bottom teeth left. She was an old one for sure. I estimated between 7 and 9 years old and around 115 pounds. After I shot her the others came back but I wasn't about to drag two deer off the mountain. The snow was awesome as well!!

She went about 10 yards. She was standing by the big tree in the upper right and fell where she laid. I propped her up for the pic. Notice where she fell over the log and knocked the snow off. The pic was taken at about 10:30 so the snow had melted but there was about 1 inch on the ground before that.

It was my first time using ballistic tips in my 7mm Mag. I bought them by mistake before the season and couldn't find any of my regular shells on the shelves. It worked well though. I shot her quartering away. It went in mid ways and cam out the opposite shoulder. There was an exit hole and right beside it under the hide was about 1/3 of the bullet. It did its job and blew her insides up bad. The entry hole was bigger than the exit though.


Oh Yeah. Her hocks weren't even stained. Just a little light brown in color.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats on a nice doe nwgahunter!! But I think you could have dragged two......


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats on a nice doe nwgahunter!! But I think you could have dragged two......





Thanks! That's a long drag though. I wouldn't want to do it twice. We have a cart we stashed at the bottom. It doesn;t do us any good down there so we are going to bring it up with us this weekend so I can!


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Time To See The Eye Doctor!*

Walked in this morning around 6:45.  As soon as I headed up the trail something blew from off my right shoulder back in a pine thicket.  Walked on up to my stand, climbed up, strapped in and sat down.  15 minutes later I heard a LOUD blow from my left down a ridge.  Then another blow!  I'm looking all around in the direction of the noise and I can't see a thing!  4-5 blows and then it turns to run off.  A BIG BUCK!     Only about 70 feet from my stand standing partly behind an oak tree.  Made me sick!  I can't believe I didn't see him or hear him before he busted me.  At least I know he's there.  Maybe next time.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i saw a total of 9 does over the weekend but no bucks saturday night the moon was out all night but 6 does saturday and 3 on sunday


----------



## pirate1028

Walked in this morning at around 7. Should have been a few minutes earlier. I heard several blows as I walked up the trail and stopped to look.  Couldn't see anything and then there they were. At least 6 does walking all around my stand with at least one buck chasing them. I stopped and waited for a while but then pushed on toward the stand when they went over the ridge. Tomorrow morning should be lucky.


----------



## nwgahunter

pirate1028 said:


> Walked in this morning at around 7. Should have been a few minutes earlier. I heard several blows as I walked up the trail and stopped to look.  Couldn't see anything and then there they were. At least 6 does walking all around my stand with at least one buck chasing them. I stopped and waited for a while but then pushed on toward the stand when they went over the ridge. Tomorrow morning should be lucky.



I hate it when that happens. That is almost as bad as moving your stand to where you see the deer and the firsttime you hunt it they walk out under your old stand location. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Hey NWGAHunter:    Nice doe.  You said she came by with 3 others.  Being that old, was she leading the pack or in the rear.  Just curious.


----------



## nwgahunter

Bushhog Bob said:


> Hey NWGAHunter:    Nice doe.  You said she came by with 3 others.  Being that old, was she leading the pack or in the rear.  Just curious.



I'm pretty sure she was leading. There was another about her size so it was hard to tell them apart. They went over a point and then came back so I am assuming she was leading both times.


----------



## jinx0760

*Brrrrrrrrrrr!*

Hunted a spot south of LaFayette known to hold some deer.  It was cold, I went prepared, I didn't see a deer.  I really expected to take one today.  Trying a different spot this pm


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Hunted Pigeon this mornen and didnt see any deer and only heard 1 shot I only seen 1 squirrel.


----------



## AJLBucks

I heard by 10:00 this morning there were 10 bucks checked in out of 241 hunters at Pigeon.


----------



## BuckysPro

Me and a buddy heading over to pigeon in the morning.should be a good morning.There is big deer in walker and im sure at pigeon.You just wont see them unless you do your homework and get lucky.Their smart older bucks that dont mess up much.The buck in my avatar came from walker in 03 142 and some change. Hunted  that property 8 years and thought all we had were small basket deer that buck changed my way of thinking.so when somebody says they heard a big one got killed im sure they did.


----------



## nwgahunter

BuckysPro said:


> Me and a buddy heading over to pigeon in the morning.should be a good morning.There is big deer in walker and im sure at pigeon.You just wont see them unless you do your homework and get lucky.Their smart older bucks that dont mess up much.The buck in my avatar came from walker in 03 142 and some change. Hunted  that property 8 years and thought all we had were small basket deer that buck changed my way of thinking.so when somebody says they heard a big one got killed im sure they did.



I'll be over there with you man. I couldn't pull it off Saturday at my private property due to some obligations so I'm headed to Pigeon in the morning. Supposed to be 21. Guess it will be in the teens on top. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## BuckysPro

Yeah its going to be cold. Good luck


----------



## AJLBucks

BuckysPro, let me know how it goes. I might be able to slip away from work to help you drag one.


----------



## BuckysPro

Will do AJL.Planning on sitting in all day hope i need some help and get lucky early before i get frozen!!


----------



## General3388

just got back in the house trying thaw out from being up on the mountain this morning. My brother shot a 4 pointer right at daylight. Good morning but sure was cold.


----------



## nwgahunter

General3388 said:


> just got back in the house trying thaw out from being up on the mountain this morning. My brother shot a 4 pointer right at daylight. Good morning but sure was cold.



Tell him congrats...Does he drive a big Blazer? Anyway, I was there this morning. Walked up to the top. Sign was everywhere, rubs, scrapes, feeding, and trails. Never saw the first deer. 

So I left and drove by Lake Howard Processing on the way home and at 12:00 pm on the dot I saw 8 does in the field just before the processor and then a couple more popped out. I guess they didn't move to good this morning. I only heard one shot at day break. The quarry going off all morning kept me from telling if there were anymore.


----------



## AJLBucks

Had to work today, sure wished I could have been up a tree this morning. Tomorrow morning I will find myself on private property at the foot of pigeon waiting on the big ones to seek refuge from all the hunters. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and dress in layers.


----------



## Inthegarge

Will be right with you about 5 miles north. It should be a good movement day..................RW


----------



## BuckysPro

It was cold near top.did see 2 bucks and several does where i was hunting it was going to have to be a trophy to drag out.It was hard enough to drag my butt up there.sat in all day woods went dead by 10. only heard about 20 shots all day.yall stay warm and good luck this morning.


----------



## jinx0760

*Saturday a.m.*

Hunted on Peavine Creek this morning with my decoy out.  I haven't used it in 3 years, but I haven't seen any deer lately, so it couldn't hurt?  I had a small 4 ptr do a half circle around my decoy at about 30 yards, then walked on off........that was it.  Still looking for a fat doe or nice wall hanger.


----------



## AJLBucks

It was cold this morning. I was on a ridge facing pigeon and counted 20 shots by 8:00. I quit counting but there had to be another 15 or so in the next 2 hours. I didn't see squat though. Pigeon was lit up like a christmas tree before daylight. I could see lights all over the place.


----------



## nwgahunter

As of 1:00 there were around 675 hunters and 84 deer. Yesterday at 11:30 it was around 390 and 20. Big difference on the weekend for sure. I think they are down as far as deer number from last year.

My hunting partner didn't see anything this morning on Lookout. I think the deer are hanging low with this low pressure.

I still haven't seen much of anything as far as rut.


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> It was cold this morning. I was on a ridge facing pigeon and counted 20 shots by 8:00. I quit counting but there had to be another 15 or so in the next 2 hours. I didn't see squat though. Pigeon was lit up like a christmas tree before daylight. I could see lights all over the place.



I heard close to 100 last year from the west side on this hunt.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, I spent the whole morning watching squirrels and wondering where the deer were. Heard a couple of shots but didn't sound like hunters. Will see how it looks in the AM.. Might have to wait until Monday..................RW


----------



## debo

Here are some bucks showing up now. The last one was killed early this week on the side of Lookout Mtn a mile down the road by a friends son.


----------



## Inthegarge

*1st GA Yote............Walker Co*

Took my Granddaughter deer hunting this morning. Looked good on the greenfield with plenty of fog. Normally deer come out in the field with fog. At first light this coyote comes from our left and stops at the tree line to take a dump. Well, I dumped her DRT. Will be back to deer hunting in the morning...Her she is: RW  [/ATTACH]


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Sure is a long legged yote. Good Job!!!!!!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Did you field dress the coyote?  It looks like it.   

Congratulations on a good shot.


----------



## Inthegarge

*1st GA Yote*

Yes, my granddaughters and I gutted it. I'm having it mounted and didn't want the meat spoiling before it got into the freezer. Thinking about getting a possum and have them snarling at each other........................RW


----------



## DBrannon

Nice job taking out that yote man. We got a lot of them in my neck of the woods so I shoot them every chance I get. Don't know bout eating one though. I'll leave that to you.


----------



## Inthegarge

LOL...I don't eat them either...It's just that when they spoil the hide becomes unusable......Do use the leftovers for Yote bait...........RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

That should make  a nice mount.  Have you already got the possum.  Hope you post a picture when you get them mounted.


----------



## Inthegarge

Don't have the possum yet but there are plenty on the properties I hunt. Thx RW


----------



## DBrannon

Inthegarge said:


> LOL...I don't eat them either...It's just that when they spoil the hide becomes unusable......Do use the leftovers for Yote bait...........RW



Haha, I was about to say, man I don't think I've ever heard of anybody eating a yote 

That mount sounds cool though, we have a good bunch of possums always around my house. They like to come in our carport at night and get into the dog and cat food. I usually just try and run them off, but usually end up takin care of them.

Oh yea, didn't see anything moving this morning or afternoon. Anybody go this morning or evening? Seeing anything? I usually hear a few shots from Taylor's Ridge, but I didn't hear anything ALL day.


----------



## Inthegarge

Nigh to none today. Hoping for better results tommorow with the temps dipping. Will give an update tommorow evening.....RW


----------



## jinx0760

*wed. morning*

Hunted the power line near Peavine Creek.  I have been pestered by a small spike and 3 pointer that like to hang out at my stand.  Those must have slept in this morning as did all of the other deer.  I did see one yote at daybreak, it was on the move and never presented a shot.


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Hunted the power line near Peavine Creek.  I have been pestered by a small spike and 3 pointer that like to hang out at my stand.  Those must have slept in this morning as did all of the other deer.  I did see one yote at daybreak, it was on the move and never presented a shot.



Maybe they were out chasing some tail?

I hope that is the case anyway because I haven't seen SQUAT as far as rut is concerned.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Hunted our property at the foot of Lookout this morning.  I have been seeing a nice buck the last few times I hunted my spot but never could bring him in to see just how big he is.  This morning right before daybreak I heard a doe bellow and it sounded like she wasn't alone.  They were crashing all around, running back and forth but I never could see them.  By sun-up the only critters around were squirrels.
Walked out a different way and found a couple of nice scrapes and a few more torn up pine trees.  Good to know he's still there.


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> Hunted our property at the foot of Lookout this morning.  I have been seeing a nice buck the last few times I hunted my spot but never could bring him in to see just how big he is.  This morning right before daybreak I heard a doe bellow and it sounded like she wasn't alone.  They were crashing all around, running back and forth but I never could see them.  By sun-up the only critters around were squirrels.
> Walked out a different way and found a couple of nice scrapes and a few more torn up pine trees.  Good to know he's still there.


Nice!! I am glad to hear that. I will be going out for probably the last time this weekend so I'd like for it to be on fire!!


----------



## Inthegarge

Man am I mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................... at 8:05 this morning I shot a tall wide 8pt (120 possibly)  at 50 yards that went down immediately. He was quartering toward me and I waited  until I had the best shot. As he fell he rolled over and I could see the gaping exit wound in his chest right behind the shoulder. Sat a while waiting for him to expire. After 10 minutes he started jerking and trying to get up. He got on his stomach and I shot him in the chest again, to finish him off. He rolled on his back with legs in the air. About 15 minutes later he was jerking and started sliding down the ridge. As he slid he hit a small tree and it turned him onto his feet. He got up started stumbling down the ridge and almost flipped end over end. I decided to get down and make sure he was done. Got to the bottom of the ridge and no deer. Went back to where I shot him and "No Blood !!!!!" anywhere. So I started tracking by his slide marks but quickly could not tell which way he went. Spent the last 6 hrs climbing ridges checking bottoms and patches of Laurel. I covered all 90 acres I hunt and even some of the neighboring property. It's like he disappeared. Any suggestions are welcome.........I have shot 86 deer with Ballistic Siver Tips and never lost one but now I am rethinking the whole issue.  RW


----------



## Roger T

dang man,thats some bad luck.i load & use all of nosler bullets including the ballistic silvertip & have had nothing but awesome performance out of them.sounds like you made 2 great shots on the buck. sometimes their will to live is amazing.  do you know anyone with a tracking dog? lots of coon hunters up there where you are,might find one that has a deer tracker.the track is pretty cold by now though,good luck & i hope you find your buck.


----------



## BuckysPro

Had the same thing happen with those dang ballistic tips this year at close range.buck dropped in tracks 20 min. later he got up and started to run.second shot did him in though.When i got to him i could not find no exit wound on first shot.i will not use them again unless for long range which they seem to be great at.Hey dont worry man im sure you will find him in the morning.Been there done that also before lol !!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Inthegarge said:


> Man am I mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................... at 8:05 this morning I shot a tall wide 8pt (120 possibly)  at 50 yards that went down immediately. He was quartering toward me and I waited  until I had the best shot. As he fell he rolled over and I could see the gaping exit wound in his chest right behind the shoulder. Sat a while waiting for him to expire. After 10 minutes he started jerking and trying to get up. He got on his stomach and I shot him in the chest again, to finish him off. He rolled on his back with legs in the air. About 15 minutes later he was jerking and started sliding down the ridge. As he slid he hit a small tree and it turned him onto his feet. He got up started stumbling down the ridge and almost flipped end over end. I decided to get down and make sure he was done. Got to the bottom of the ridge and no deer. Went back to where I shot him and "No Blood !!!!!" anywhere. So I started tracking by his slide marks but quickly could not tell which way he went. Spent the last 6 hrs climbing ridges checking bottoms and patches of Laurel. I covered all 90 acres I hunt and even some of the neighboring property. It's like he disappeared. Any suggestions are welcome.........I have shot 86 deer with Ballistic Siver Tips and never lost one but now I am rethinking the whole issue.  RW



RW, I heard you shoot.  I sure hate that for ya.  A buddy of mine had the same misfortune last week with a doe.  He was using Federal Fusion ammo in his 270.   He gut shot her and then tapped her once more.  She left a blood trail a blind man could follow and then nothing, nada.  Just like she vanished.  Him and two other buddies searched from 6:00 till 12:30 that night and could never find her.


----------



## jinx0760

*Missplaced Buck*

I feel for you!  I usually have more luck going back to the beginning, then move really slow, re-creating all of the events.  Since he is hit hard he will probably move downhill.  I looked for a coupe of hours once and finally found him upside down in a ditch.  I could only see one hoof!


----------



## AJLBucks

RW,  I hope you are able to go look for him in the morning. I'm sure you'll find him. Listen for yotes tonight, they may lead the way. Good luck and I hope this time tomorrow we will be looking at pictures of him. I have had a buck sit straight up and look at me when I walked up on him after I just knew he was dead. He spun around and jumped up all in one motion. I put one between his shoulders to finish him off. That buck is the one I'm holding in my avatar. Those big boys fight hard.


----------



## jinx0760

*Thurs morning..........*

I am getting frustrated with the deer.......although I don't think they care.  No movement, no shots......


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Rut in December*

What happened to the December rut  in Walker County that everyone was talking about back in Nov.   It must have been the 3 days I didn't go.   Do you think it is over or  still to come.  Time is getting short.  I have loaded and unloaded my rifle so much that I had to sharpen my bullets.


----------



## Trizey

I've always seen all of my rutting activity at or after Christmas in Walker county.


----------



## jinx0760

*Walker Rut*

I saw some chasing about 2 weeks ago for 2-3 days.  My only problem was the bucks were small.  I think the availability of food for the does means they don't have to go far.  The last 5-6 years we have ben in a drought, food was scarce, deer had to move more for browse.  The drought is now offically over, still alot of acorns near Peavine Creek, might have to change tactics?


----------



## Inthegarge

I saw a button buck and shot a nice 7 pointer yesterday. They both came to Doe Estrous and grunting just a few minutes apart. Saw more fresh scraps and fresh rubs then I've seen all years also yesterday. I think it's heating up. Will let you know how it looks after tomorrow mornings hunt.   RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Nice Doe*

Thursday evening my son in law shot a nice doe at dusk.   She came out of a pine thicket into a large field with four other does............no bucks to be seen?


----------



## Inthegarge

You've probably guessed I didn't hunt this morning. Looks like the PM will be a wash out also.....LOL   Will resume bright and early in the morning...Come on snow!!!!.........I love hunting in the snow (as if you hadn't guessed)  RW


----------



## AJLBucks

I'm taking my nephew with me in the morning. Hopefully I can put him on his first deer. The weather looks pretty good for the morning. Maybe I'll be able to post a picture of another young hunter with his first deer.


----------



## DBrannon

Yeah, I got washed out today too.  Seemed like it never stopped raining today.  Gonna try and make up for it tomorrow.  Good luck everybody if you're getting out there tomorrow.  Hopefully we'll have some success stories on here!


----------



## Mosin

Looks like the morning will be cold with a rain snow mix possible.....  Good morning to hunt... I hope.


----------



## nwgahunter

The last time it snowed I shot a grey headed Mtn. Donkey. I hope I get Mr. Mtn. Donkey tomorrow. I'll be high enough. GOOD LUCK everyone!!


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, I thought the deer would be moving this morning. But they had different plans..... Maybe tomorrow will be better........RW


----------



## AJLBucks

No deer movement here either. I saw 3 does, but I jumped them on my way to my truck. They were bedded down in a pine thicket.


----------



## DBrannon

Same story...nothing this morning. What's going on around here? Gonna try again this evening.


----------



## jinx0760

*Saturday?*

No deer movement, but Peavine Creek has one less trophy beaver...................


----------



## Inthegarge

jinx, congrats....I had never thought about Beavers but I assume they are fair game...................RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

no deer movement at all spooked one headed to the truck


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Same story.  The two of us saw zip


----------



## Mosin

Spooked one going to my stand this morning and that was it.


----------



## Scotsman

My son and I went this afternoon and got to the property around 3:20. We have hunted this place, just south of Lafeyette, for the last six years.

He didn't want to hunt near the creek because he thought it would be too high. It turned out to be very good logic. I dropped him off so that he could hunt a stand that is located on a fence row where we have a plot planted with abruzzi rye, and then I drove to the other end of the property to hunt some high ground near the creek.

I had just about completed the 400 yard walk to my stand when I heard him shoot...twice about 10 seconds apart. It was 10 till 4:00. I called him and could tell he was a bit excited and said he shot a nice wide buck. So, I headed back to the truck and helped him go find it. 

It was about an 80 yard shot and the buck went 20 yards before crashing. He used his Marlin 336 30-30 with 160 grain Hornady Leverevolution ammo. The scope is a Burris Fullfield II 3X9 power.  

He was able to see the buck coming from a couple hundred yards away at a full run. It slowed down when it got close and some cows chased it around a bit before it hopped the barbwire fence. He shot at it and it jumped high and then went over a 4 strand wire electric fence out into the food plot. He said he thought it was going to fall over, but when he saw it still standing, he shot at it again. This time it did a high "mule-kick" and crashed into the thicket. Our first examination  reveals only one hit, which took out both lungs and top of the heart. Big exit hole.

I have several pictures of this buck from last year; a few from this year and I saw him about a month ago on a morning hunt, but figured if I shot him, one of my sons would not get a chance at him. Nice, wide rascal. His hocks were black and rank, as you can tell from the picture.

The last picture, taken in October of this year,  is the fence row stand with the abruzzi rye.


----------



## Inthegarge

Great job!!!!!!!!!  Sure looks like he was rutting ...................RW


----------



## Scotsman

Yeah, he was smelling pretty rank and musky. His hocks were really black and his right ear had been tattered pretty good. One of his brow tines was broken off. 

Just within the past few days, there have been quite a few rubs and scrapes showing up. December at this property has always been good.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats, way to go!! Nice buck!!! I love them Marlins too, thats all I hunt with.........


----------



## jinx0760

*Congratulations!*

Very nice buck, the memories of that hunt will last a lifetime.  Again, congratulations!


----------



## CBASS

First deer of the year.12-9-09


----------



## Mosin

Nice bucks guys.   I hunted today from daylight till 1:00PM. Saw nothing but tree rats, two hawks and a flock of Sandhill Cranes.
Got a couple of weeks left to hunt around the house maybe I'll get one.  It was cold today and had some swirling wind but otherwise a nice day to hunt.


----------



## BuckysPro

Congrats CB nice looking buck.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Great Buck CBASS!! Congrats....


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Congratulations.   Glad to see a few people getting some good deer.  Went yesterday and today with my grandson and we didn't see anything.  I believe they have gone nocturnal where we are hunting.


----------



## RustyJeep

CBASS said:


> First deer of the year.12-9-09



I heard something about a lucky orange vest


----------



## jinx0760

*Congratulations CB!*

Nice buck!  You hunting in Walker?


----------



## nwgahunter

Definately nice bucks guys. Here is one my buddy shot Saturday morning about 20 minutes after daylight. I've been begging for us to put a stand in a group of 6 white oaks in the middle of a 7 or 8 year old clear cut. The oaks are on the edge of a creek that runs through the middle of it. We have a camera on a creek crossing and get deer nearly daily on that thing. 

He finally agreed so I bought a hang-on and some climbing sticks. We cut a path to it a couple of weeks ago. Tuesday night we were to hang the stand. Well, it is my WIFE's BIRTHDAY so I didn't get to go. He hung the stand so I offered for him to hunt it first time. 20 minutes after daylight this little guy comes strolling through. He hit me on the radio and said to stay until about 10:30.

Anyway, he couldn't follow the blood good because of the wet leaves. He called me on the radio about 10:00 said he needed help. I had trouble as well because there was a lack of blood. I started guessing his shot. He said "The thing was only 15 yards out. I know I didn't put a bad shot on it." It took a hard left when it went out of sight so it took me about 30 minutes to get on it. The shot went in perfectly but did not exit so blood was spotty. It only ran 50yards or so and I could hit the tree with a rock.

We agreed to not shoot young bucks but late in the season and he has only one doe so mama told him to shoot anything that they needed the meat (He passed a couple of bigger young ones this year already). We have about 20 different young bucks on camera so we agreed to take one. We are not trophy hunters but seeing all those young bucks on camera got us excited about the potential. The meat need always outways the horns though


----------



## Scotsman

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. We went this evening and didn't see anything but turkeys, although a coyote was barking/howling and I could hear him in the leaves back behind me. He never showed.

nwgahunter, what did your buddy shoot that deer with? What caliber and what bullet? 15 yards with no exit, that's tough.

Nice buck there, CBASS. Way to go!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

congratulations to everyone who is getting deer. was the the younger 4 point chasing anything when he shot it, has anyone seen any new activity in the rut im seeing more rubs and some friends of mine have seen a few chasing but still doesn't  look like does are ready


----------



## orangesmoke20

nice buck cody,when u gona take me to that honey hole


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to your buddy nwgahunter!! Good eaten rite there........


----------



## nwgahunter

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> congratulations to everyone who is getting deer. was the the younger 4 point chasing anything when he shot it, has anyone seen any new activity in the rut im seeing more rubs and some friends of mine have seen a few chasing but still doesn't  look like does are ready


Nope, he was by himself making his was through the cut. His hocks were barely tanned. I haven't seen anything. We have a scrape that has been open for 6 weeks or better now and it is always clean with dropping and hoof prints and from what I can tell/smell nothing has been squatting in it but other than that no rutting whatsoever. I don't know what is wrong with them this year.


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats to your buddy nwgahunter!! Good eaten rite there........



Thanks! He was tickled to get mama off his back 

She immediately told him mild sausage on the phone and he could get hot next time.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Got a chance to get back in the woods this morning.  It was dead!  Nothing moving except a couple of squirrels.  I couldn't stay long so on my way out I checked out the scrape I found last time I hunted and it has been visited recently.  The ground was scratched back, there were droppings all in it and the leaves on the trail leading away from it were disturbed almost like something had been drug off, twigs snapped and hoof prints sunk in the soil.  Somethings going on, but I think its happening at night.
Congrats to the guys who are bringin in the deer.


----------



## jinx0760

*Foggy Bottom Hunting*

I hunted a new spot near Peavine Creek in the freezing fog this morning.  The fog has usually been good for me in the past.  This morning all of GOD's critters were moving, except the deer, they weren't moving where I could see them.


----------



## Scotsman

We got there early this morning, my 16 year old son went to his stand on the creek, and I put a friend of mine and his young 11 year old son in another stand between the RR tracks and the creek. I sat in the fence row stand. Didn't see anything all morning until I got down at 10:30 and walked to where my friend was hunting.

They had already gotten down and met me at the fence that parallels the tracks. They told me that they were on the tracks, just moments before, when three does crossed the tracks and hopped the fence and went straight across the pasture, in front of their stand, and crossed the creek. Just a minute or so later, as we were talking-now back on the stand side of the fence, a very young 4 point came into view birddogging all the way, nose to the ground and zig-zagging all the way to the creek, following the same route the does had taken.

If they had still been in the stand, the boy would have gotten his first shot at a deer, but as it was, all we could do is watch.

We were able to watch the young buck for a few hundred yards as he went parallel to the creek with his nose to the ground definitely trailing hot after those does.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i didnt see any deer today a bunch of squirrels friend of mine had a deer blow at them december has never been good for me seeing a bunch of rubs but no deer not hunting again til saturday and saturday i plan on hunting a new spot good luck and man that stinks for that 11 year old maybe they can get back up in the stand and stay a little later and get that buck good luck


----------



## WalkerStalker

Got into my stand a little after 6 this morning.  About 15 minutes after sitting down a deer started walking toward me down the ridge in front of me.  Then a deer walked up from the right (the way I walked in).  They moved around for a while and got no closer than about 30 yards from the stand.  It was still too dark to see and I was praying for the sun to come up fast!  Another deer walked up from behind me and I could see its silhouette but couldn't tell buck or doe.  It made its way to the others and laid down.  I could hear more noise from behind me but never saw anything.
Once it got good enough to see the deer got up and headed up the ridge in front of me.  They turned and headed right at me.  I took the largest mature doe in the group at about 15 yards from the tree I was in.    After she went down a group of about 8 deer busted out from behind me.  I couldn't believe it.  What a morning!


----------



## Mosin

Great Hunt  Congrats on the slick head.  I'm heading out this afternoon hopefully I'll follow suite.


----------



## NGAwoodsman

Man that is nice pretty doe. Looks like an old doe. Good job. Sounds like I should have called in this morning...cough, cough


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats WS!! 
Sounds like a great mornen...........


----------



## Inthegarge

Glad to hear their moving and you got on them. Nice doe, great eating...Hoping the morning will bring similar results............RW


----------



## Scotsman

Glad you got a good doe and saw some deer. Nothing moving for us this morning but squirrels and turkeys.


----------



## DBrannon

Good looking doe! I spooked a few doe heading out to the woods this afternoon. Other than that I didn't see anything. Saw a spike yesterday afternoon around 2pm. Bout the same time I spooked those doe's today so they are moving in the afternoon round me.


----------



## Mosin

Finally got the 09 monkey off my back.  Killed a small doe at dusk in my food plot.  Sat out from 2:00pm to dark.  Saw the two does come out right before last light.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

DBrannon said:


> Good looking doe! I spooked a few doe heading out to the woods this afternoon. Other than that I didn't see anything. Saw a spike yesterday afternoon around 2pm. Bout the same time I spooked those doe's today so they are moving in the afternoon round me.


Stay after'um D and good luck.....


Mosin said:


> Finally got the 09 monkey off my back.  Killed a small doe at dusk in my food plot.  Sat out from 2:00pm to dark.  Saw the two does come out right before last light.



Congrats on the doe. Fresh tenderloin for breakfast!!!


----------



## jinx0760

*Christmas Eve a.m.*

I called in a female 'yote about 7:20 this morning.  She could not stay away from my doe-can-call.  She will not be making Christmas Dinner tomorrow...


Merry Christmas  and God Bless


----------



## DBrannon

Thanks mtnhunter! I'll be after them until Jan 1. Probably won't get to go again till Christmas morning. Maybe Santa will be good to me!

Way to go on taking care of that yote Jinx...shoot em all!

Hope everyone has a good Christmas!


----------



## Inthegarge

Struck out this morning but heard shots next doors...Can't imagine he has really seen that many deer to shoot 2-4 times a day...  RW


----------



## Scotsman

Mosin, glad you were able to get a deer.

Jinx, way to go taking out that coyote. We saw one this morning too, but couldn't get a shot.

My friend and his 11 year old son went with us again this morning. When they went with
 us this past Tuesday morning the boy came close to getting his first shot at a deer when 
three does and a small four-point came by their stand...only they were not in the stand, 
but near enough to see those deer, just couldn't get a shot.

Well, this morning, they were in the same stand and around 7:30 a doe walks out and he
 was able to get his first, second, third, and fourth shot at a deer. The doe skeedattles on
 out of there only to go past my son a few hundred yards away. He had heard the 
shooting and thought she might have been hit, so he took a hundred yard shot. He said she 
didn't appear alarmed or in a hurry and she gave him a good shot so he took it. Dropped like 
a rock, sat down on her butt and flipped over backward.

Those 160 grain Hornady Leverevolutions in 30-30 do seem to work pretty well. 

The picture is from this morning. It is a cell phone pic, so it is not too sharp. That is Matt and 
Tanner-the 11 year old- with the assist. The second picture is the view from the stand 
Tanner and his dad were sitting in when they first saw the doe. I took that picture a couple
 of weeks ago when it snowed.


----------



## Inthegarge

It's always nice to see kids with deer...Their smile tells it all !!!! Congrats...........RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Sounds like a fun mornen Scotsman. I hope the young man can get him one before the season closes. Congrats to your son!!

I like the Hornady ammo too.
This is the first year I have used the Hornady Leverevolution ammo. Hornady is the only company that makes ammo for the Marlin 308. I have shot 3 deer this year with it and no tracking needed on any of them.


----------



## Scotsman

It was a fun and exciting morning, and I believe Tanner is hooked for life. We're planning on going again this Saturday, so maybe he'll finally seal the deal....wish us luck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good luck to you all and I hope Tanner gets one foresure!!


----------



## yelper43

I just wanted to wish all my neighbors a merry christmas and happy new year. We only have one more week to hunt and i wish everyone the best of luck!!


----------



## CBASS

Merry Christmas to everyone. RJ it is a lucky vest! The deer was taken on Pigeon.


----------



## Mosin

Good Doe scotsman.  That'll be good eating.  It was cool hunting in the snow a few weeks ago.  By the way I believe I've seen that fellar in you avatar.  I stopped by there a few weeks back.  Did you see the security camera.  I reckon thay don't want any yankees defacing the General.


----------



## Scotsman

Yes, I saw those cameras. That is the statue of General Cleburne at Ringgold Gap. I'm glad it was finally put in place earlier this fall.

Good luck to everyone for the remainder of the season. I may only be able to get the boys out one more time.


----------



## mshipman

I killed this eight a couple weeks ago in Chatooga Co. He came in alone. I had another one a little bigger than come in before him down wind and I think he smelled me. Another guy on he club killed a hugh 11 point I rough scored at 138.


----------



## Mosin

Congrats on the buck Mr. Shipman.


----------



## mshipman

Thanks


----------



## Inthegarge

Good Buck, any idea how old ??  Will be good eating..............RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Thats a nice buck mshipman! Congrats......


----------



## Scotsman

Nice!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i missed a 9 point this morning it was around 8


----------



## mshipman

Inthegarge said:


> Good Buck, any idea how old ?? Will be good eating..............RW


Thanks

I think he was 2 1/2


----------



## RustyJeep

I hunted Morning an evening without seeing the first deer.  I'd like to get one more doe for the freezer.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Went squirrel hunten this mornen and only heard 1 high powered rifle shot all mornen.


----------



## AJLBucks

Didn't see a thing this morning and heard zero shots. I went by Lake Howard packing house around 11 this morning and they had only had one deer brought in today. I had to go to Rome with the family today and saw a lot of deer in fields between Rome and Subligna just before dark. Nice buck "MSHIPMAN", is that a Ruger M77 propped up against him?


----------



## AJLBucks

Oh yeah...I did see 2 coyotes this morning. One was huge and reddish color. Looked like a red wolf. I stopped him with a loud bleat and hoped it would peak his interest and get him to come to my side of the fence. He sat there for a few minutes just watching my direction. I'm sure the neighbor wouldn't have minded if I had shot him, correction-shot at him. He was about 350 yards away.


----------



## Mosin

Hunted this morning and saw zilch,  One blew at me as I was sneaking to my stand though.  Went back out this PM and saw two little bucks at dusk.  Didn't shoot hoping they'll make it till next year.


----------



## Scotsman

I took 3 friends for this afternoon's hunt. The 11 year old boy, Tanner, hunted with his dad in one stand, and another friend sat in my son's stand on the creek. I sat in another stand between the tracks and the creek. 

I didn't see anything. Tanner didn't see anything, and my friend on the creek saw two does right at dark.

Well, I'm off with my family to visit family in Texas, so it looks like my Georgia season is over. Although there may be a slight chance to hunt the evening of the 1st if our flight home is on time.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mshipman

AJLBucks said:


> Didn't see a thing this morning and heard zero shots. I went by Lake Howard packing house around 11 this morning and they had only had one deer brought in today. I had to go to Rome with the family today and saw a lot of deer in fields between Rome and Subligna just before dark. Nice buck "MSHIPMAN", is that a Ruger M77 propped up against him?


 yep a 308. I love it.


----------



## Mosin

Hunted my food plot this morning till 11.  Saw nothing and didn't even hear a shot.  Dang moon.


----------



## Inthegarge

Too bad.....moon chart said 7:20 to 9:20 was best...LOL  Hope it is closer tomorrow when I get back into the woods.......RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Sunday morning..*

No movement or shots until I got down to walk out.  I heard movement in the leaves and saw a 6 or 8 pt broadside through the saplings at 50-60 yds up a hill.  I took the shot, the deer acted like it was hit, I looked for 2 hours-no blood-no hair-no deer.  I did have a small spike walk up on me as I relieved myself.  Then jumped 7 does at the road............I am going back in the morning to look for yotes or buzzards.  Only the second time in my life I feel rally sure it was a hit and I didn't recover the deer.  I have had several misses, I don't think this was a miss.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hope you weren't using Ballastic Tips.....Hope you find it..........RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i did not see a single deer today friend of mine saw 2 does


----------



## DBrannon

Not a thing this evening...but I did see about 10 deer in one of my soybean fields yesterday evening. I was coming back in from SC and saw a bunch of them right about 545pm. They were not there this evening.


----------



## jinx0760

*Ballistic tips?*



Inthegarge said:


> Hope you weren't using Ballastic Tips.....Hope you find it..........RW



Yes, I have already began the search for a new bullet and ammo brand.  I have read all the stories about the ballistic tips.  I currently use Winchester .270 130 grain BT. I am going back n the a.m. and look for 'yotes, crows and buzzards.

I shoot a Ruger M77 .270.  I will be shopping for a new hunting load with some knock down and would appreciate any tips from other .270 shooters.  I have used these for over 5 years with really good success (or luck), by making good shots.  I guess my luck ran out?


----------



## Inthegarge

Any 140gr soft point should work fine. The problem with Ballastic Tips seems to be at close range. Muzzle velocity is too high and the bullets spreads to fast. Usually no blood trail but the deer will expire anyway...........RW


----------



## Mosin

Try the Federal Fusion in 130 or 150.  I shoot the 150's with good results.  Longest tracking was about 40 yards.  I've got one box left of the 150's then i changing to 130's.


----------



## MRH

This at Paradise?  Gotta go get mine and dad's stands we kindly left for the members this year!


----------



## MRH

Went out today for a brown it's down day as I haven't taken anything all year and need some meat.  

Walking to the stand bumped a six point.  He took 3-4 leaps then stopped to have a look back.  Put it on him and "click".  When I chambered the round in my Browning BAR the receiver didn't come all the way forward.  I got the dreaded "click".  

Sometimes all  you can do is laugh.  

Still a good bit of acorns on the ground on the both properties I hunt.  Not seeing in any action in green fields yet, at least during the day.  Found two rubs that weren't there last week.

Sure would love for our season to last till mid jan like the southern zone.


----------



## Roger T

jinx0760 said:


> Yes, I have already began the search for a new bullet and ammo brand.  I have read all the stories about the ballistic tips.  I currently use Winchester .270 130 grain BT. I am going back n the a.m. and look for 'yotes, crows and buzzards.
> 
> I shoot a Ruger M77 .270.  I will be shopping for a new hunting load with some knock down and would appreciate any tips from other .270 shooters.  I have used these for over 5 years with really good success (or luck), by making good shots.  I guess my luck ran out?



you have to make a good shot with any bullet or you wil be going through the same thing.i killed a 115" 8 point at 300yds with a 223 with 55gr nosler bt.ITG is right,at close range with a light bt thats moving fast(close to 3000 fps) you can get a splash wound if you hit the shoulder (the ballistic silvertips was engineered to expand under lower velocities)  . if you like the bt's try a  140 or 150gr.if not,remington core-lokt is hard to beat for factory ammo.if you dont mind paying a little more get something thats loaded with a nosler partition.the heavier the bullet the more penetration & less damage.good luck


----------



## AJLBucks

jinx0760 said:


> Yes, I have already began the search for a new bullet and ammo brand.  I have read all the stories about the ballistic tips.  I currently use Winchester .270 130 grain BT. I am going back n the a.m. and look for 'yotes, crows and buzzards.
> 
> I shoot a Ruger M77 .270.  I will be shopping for a new hunting load with some knock down and would appreciate any tips from other .270 shooters.  I have used these for over 5 years with really good success (or luck), by making good shots.  I guess my luck ran out?



I also shoot a M77 .270, I love it. I have only lost one deer with that gun. I actually shot low and blew it's leg off. I always shoot remington core-loc 130 grain. It is effective and a cheap bullet. I can't remember anytime I have had to track a deer. The longest one has ran is 30 to 40 yards.


----------



## jinx0760

*Not at Paradise Farm*



MRH said:


> This at Paradise?  Gotta go get mine and dad's stands we kindly left for the members this year!



I have access to 165 acres off of Old Lee School Road(south of Lafayette) for the last 3 years.  We (3 of us) only shoot a couple of does and bucks that are at least 8 pts.


----------



## jinx0760

*BT ammo*



Roger T said:


> you have to make a good shot with any bullet or you wil be going through the same thing.i killed a 115" 8 point at 300yds with a 223 with 55gr nosler bt.ITG is right,at close range with a light bt thats moving fast(close to 3000 fps) you can get a splash wound if you hit the shoulder (the ballistic silvertips was engineered to expand under lower velocities)  . if you like the bt's try a  140 or 150gr.if not,remington core-lokt is hard to beat for factory ammo.if you dont mind paying a little more get something thats loaded with a nosler partition.the heavier the bullet the more penetration & less damage.good luck



I have had complete pass through with all of the deer I have shot, even shoulder shots.  I feel I need something to expand a little more?


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> I have had complete pass through with all of the deer I have shot, even shoulder shots.  I feel I need something to expand a little more?



I've only shot two deer with BT's and both went down. I will tell you that I've always shot Hornady Custom with any of my rifles and hae had exceptional luck. Like what was said above. Any soft tip will work. Hope you find him Jinx.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i use ballistic tips right now i have heard bad tings about them but i will continue to use them until they prove me otherwise


----------



## Inthegarge

Friend on mine shot a big 8 at 80 yards last night in the Cove with a Ballistic Tip...Go figure.......I had a Doe bust up the ridge at 10:30 this morning but I couldn't get a shot. Waited for the Buck but nothing came. Wind was a pain all morning/ Got down at 1pm. 1 shot up towards the mountain....Will see if tomorrow is any better.....At least I saw a deer....  RW


----------



## Roger T

jinx0760 said:


> I have had complete pass through with all of the deer I have shot, even shoulder shots.  I feel I need something to expand a little more?



ive loaded & used ballistic tips for 20 years,from 223 to 300 ultra-mag,always seemed to make a mess of the chest cavity.  i dont gun hunt much anymore but when i do i use ballistic tips.  the nosler fail safe is a  hollow point that expands like no other,ive only heard good stuff about them.
you might want to check them out,i think federal may use them in some of their factory ammo.


----------



## AJLBucks

I am enjoying reading everyone's comments, opinions, and stories on ballistic tips. But having this type of conversation in a walker county forum at the last week of season just proves the deer hunting is not too good right now. Good luck everyone these last few days. I MIGHT get to go 1 or 2 more times.


----------



## jinx0760

*Rubs-Rubs-Rubs*

I hunted this morning in a hardwood thicket between a power line and gas pipeline about 100 yds wide.  I counted over 30 rubs in a half acre area and about 10 are fresh rubs.  No deer this a.m. until I hunted my way back to the Jeep and I jumped a doe.  It was still a wonderful morning to be in the woods!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i did not see a single deer and i only heard 3 shots hopefully the deer will move for the rest of the week


----------



## jinx0760

*Hanging Around.........but where?*

I found a bunch of rubs and fresh scrapes in the last week,  I set up a scent dripper  with my trail cam.  I have a blind set up 70 yds away.


----------



## NGAwoodsman

Jinx, looks like you have some hope still. Maybe the full moon won't screw you up. Good luck


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Stay after him jinx!! Nice buck.


----------



## Mosin

Good looking buck Jinx Hope you can close the deal.  I hunted in desparation during the gail force winds today.  As expected I saw nothing.  There is always tomorrow.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

i did not see any deer in the stand but i spooked 2 does headed to the truck


----------



## xhunterx

jinx, that bucks bout decided to go totally nocturnal unless a hot doe lures him out i'm thinking


----------



## WalkerStalker

Saw 4 deer in my neighbors yard this morning when I left for work around 3:00 AM and saw several more on the side of Hwy 27 around 5:30.  Thought it would be a good morning so I give it one last try and saw absolutely zero in the woods.  A friend has been seeing a lot of deer moving on their farm at the foot of Pigeon Mtn. He counted 18 in the last couple of days, and he dropped a buck this morning before 8:00.  Season's over for me.


----------



## AJLBucks

It's now or never. I'm hunting what used to be my honey hole this afternoon. I can't remember the last time I hunted there and not seen at least one deer. It is a great afternoon place that I have been saving for this week to hunt. I plan on hunting Summerville in the morning. Pulling out all the stops to hopefully stop one in his/her tracks. Good luck to everyone and have a happy and safe new years.


----------



## hunter nathan

*catoosa 6pt*

this en came from northern catoosa county yesteray at 4:55pm with my .300 rimington been after this joker all year and missed him twice in bow season


----------



## Inthegarge

Definitely a cull Buck......Good job.....................RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

good luck to everyone hunting today


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Nathan!! 

Good job on a nice buck.........


----------



## nwgahunter

Well guys. I am spent! I did not se a thing the last two weekends. I did run into a trespassers this morning though. I didn't realize he was one until I heard him coming out of the woods and he made no attempt to see if I had permission or not and trucked it off the mountain. We've had trouble with people riding 4-wheelers on the property and apparently we can add hunting to that. 

He flashed me off this morning so I thought it was one of the 4 or 5 that have permission to hunt this 700 acres. So, as I saw him walking through the woods I stood up so I could see where he was heading. From the direction he took he was walking to one of two houses at the bottom. They have land that goes a couple hundred yards up the mountain but this dude was at the top just below the bluffs. WAY off his property.


----------



## Inthegarge

Trespassers infuriate me...They act like the rules don't apply to them.. Went this morning but the wind was crazy and nothing was moving....Hope it's better next year....Happy New Years...........RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Quiet New Years Morning......*

I hunted Peavine Creek until 11:00...........nothing but fresh rubs and tracks.........it still turned out to be a beautiful morning to be in the woods..........Now, when to start food plots?


----------



## RustyJeep

It has been a good season.  I ended it by hunting a stand near a creek but instead of the deer walking down the creek, they came in from behind me and winded me.  Congrats to everyone and good luck next year.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

what a day!! the morning hunt i saw a 4 point around 11 o clock and then got done to get some lunch. well got back up in a different stand around 3 and at 5 o clock 3 does come running out of a group of holy bushes one of the does relieved herself in a scrape and right behind the 3 does was a spike. one of the does stomped at the spike but the spike payed no attention to it. the doe trotted off and then at 6 oclock i see a doe about 70 yards off and a nice buck behind but then i hear my hunting buddy with the ATV coming up the road to get me i try to call him to stop but it doesn't work just my luck


----------



## xhunterx

well, its over for this year, time to clean the guns, wash the truck, repair the junk, get ready for turkey season and fishing weather.  
i didn't get to pull the trigger on one this year,  but did get to hunt some. Had a great time and got to help one of my sons  drag a few out of the woods and field dress and skin em so we've got 3 in the freezer and it was as much fun as if i had shot em myself.  good luck to the rest of ya and have a happy new year.  HW


----------



## AJLBucks

The end of hunting season is bitter sweet. I really miss being out in the woods early in the morning, but I really like not getting up at 5:00. See you all turkey season.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Trespassers infuriate me...They act like the rules don't apply to them.. Went this morning but the wind was crazy and nothing was moving....Hope it's better next year....Happy New Years...........RW



Yeah, no doubt! The guy that watches the property has the GW involved and I ran into the GW a few weeks ago at the Mapco on 27 and introduced myself. He mentioned that they were wathing it for us but he hasn't noticed anything. The part they are riding and hunting is hard to get to so we'll have to catch them in the act and call him.


See you guys next season. I'm hoping to lease some property in KY and IN next year. I'll more than likely be spending the mjority of my time there unless I tag out.


----------



## CBASS

250 Days till opening day. Until then come on March 20th!


----------



## BuckysPro

Yeap time to get ready for mister tom!! .My baby boy will be born sometime tonight.What a way to end the hunt !!See all yall next season


----------



## Mosin

Ya'll have a safe off season.  It is gonna be nice sleping in for a while until March 20.  See you in the Turkey Woods.


----------



## Inthegarge

I have decided to Varmit hunt this year until Turkey season opens. RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Inthegarge said:


> I have decided to Varmit hunt this year until Turkey season opens. RW



i will be doing the same thing


----------



## jinx0760

*Re-introduction*

I am going to re-introduce myself to my wife now.  I had a great time reading all of the deer hunting stories on this forum.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Its been fun!!

We'll do it again next season.......


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Enjoyed reading all the stories and comments.  I am going rabbit hunting one time and then start thinking about my spring and summer food plots. Everyone be safe.


----------



## MRH

Anyone know of any processors in Walker/Catoosa that will make jerky and/or summer sausage out of venison?


----------



## yelper43

I BELIEVE THAT BUCKMASTERS ON MCFARLAND AVE. MAKES SUMMER SAUSAGE. LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS READY


----------



## godawgsrw

Yep, Mike Dunn at Deermaster 

The Deermaster 
1115 McFarland Ave. 
Rossville, Ga 30741 

Phone 706-866-4536, 
706-965-4059 
706-866-7840 
423-883-0028


----------



## nwgahunter

MRH said:


> Anyone know of any processors in Walker/Catoosa that will make jerky and/or summer sausage out of venison?



I think Bo Harris will as well. I'm not sure if he'll make it out of your deer but I know he sells it.


----------



## yelper43

Didn't it used to be called buckmasters, i always call it that but i am sure that you are right. Deermasters on mcfarland is a great place to take your harvest and i have never seen a cleaner processor.


----------



## debo

yelper43 said:


> Didn't it used to be called buckmasters, i always call it that but i am sure that you are right. Deermasters on mcfarland is a great place to take your harvest and i have never seen a cleaner processor.


 It was called Buck Masters. Name changed because of the T.V. show some kind of copy right I was told don't know for sure


----------



## nwgahunter

It sure is quiet in here...here...here...


----------



## Inthegarge

We're hunting wabbits and you have to be Very, Very quiet......LOL  RW


----------



## Mosin

Anyone going to Dalton this weekend for the Sporting goods show?


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

has anyone looked for or found any sheds yet? I looked for them this weekend but did not find any. I do not think they are dropping yet.


----------



## debo

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> has anyone looked for or found any sheds yet? I looked for them this weekend but did not find any. I do not think they are dropping yet.


 I'm still getting T/C pic with full head gear only 1 spike has droped as of today.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I wus in the woods all day yesterday and found no sheds but did see 3 big ole tom turkeys....Long beards!!


----------



## jinx0760

*January trail cam pics*

It's always fun to see who made it through the season.  I seem to get a lot of yotes (2 are now dead), a nice gray fox, and two nice bucks..............maybe next season?


----------



## jinx0760

*One more I have pics of*

Acouple of others that made it


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Real good pictures.  What kind of trail camera.  

Wish everyone would post more pictures.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Not real good pictures but I took these on Jan 3.


----------



## Inthegarge

Boy, too bad there is not any deer left. Too many does being taken ...LOL     All my pictures look like that....RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Camera type?*



Bushhog Bob said:


> Real good pictures.  What kind of trail camera.
> 
> Wish everyone would post more pictures.



Cuddeback Capture


----------



## jinx0760

*Look at these little foxes***

this foxy couple is sharing their domain wiht the big bad wolf (yote)


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

That Cuddeback takes great pictures!


----------



## Inthegarge

*HELP NEEDED !!!!!   Stolen 4 wheeler*

Some scumbag stole my 4 wheeler this morning. It's a 07 Artic Cat 700 EF1 with a winch. It is LIME GREEN (you can't miss it)and has a tear in the left rear fender. Was braced from the back and help with 6 large head black screws. It has a chainsaw holder on the front of the speedracks..If you see it please PM me. A reward is being offered. Suspect it is the Chattanooga, N Ga area......Thanks RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Man I hate that, will be on the lookout. Lime Green shouldnt be hard to spot.


----------



## nwgahunter

ITG, that STINKS. I had a 4-wheeler I had for 6 months stolen in Dalton. 2.5 years later I get a call from the Whitfield County Sheriff's department. A Green county TN officer found a kid riding my 4-wheeler down the rode and pulled him over. He got suspiscious and ran the serial. I went to Greenville to pick it up. It was ragged hard. The guy said he bought it out of the back of a p/u at a Flea Market in Greenville not a few days after it was stolen according to the approximate dates he gave.

I really hope this is not the case with yours. I'll definately be on the lookout for it.


----------



## jinx0760

*Stolen ATV*

I don't care much for thieves.  If it shows up around here, maybe we can sell tickets to see a good old a__ whipping.


----------



## ssw

*4 wheeler*

that sux if u find out who it was let every one know who it was i got hit last march i was lucky that i remembered to get bow out of truck before hand i wish u luck never heard back after i filed police report but i told  the law what happens when someone goes as far as coming in garage and gets caught


----------



## Inthegarge

*Stolen ATV Pictures*

Here's what my Artic Cat looks like:



It also has a winch and had a chain saw holder on the front Speed Rack...It had distinctive damage to the left rear fender....It has a large split... LOL   Thanks Guys.............Russell


----------



## General3388

those are some really cool pictures there jinx


----------



## hunter nathan

MRH said:


> Anyone know of any processors in Walker/Catoosa that will make jerky and/or summer sausage out of venison?




the deer master on mcfarland ave in rossville does. he is great. thats who i use


----------



## CBASS

34 Days and counting till GOBBLE GOBBLE SEASON!!!


----------



## RustyJeep

getting alot closer....I dont know about hunting turkeys in the snow....maybe we need to be doing a little reading on that subject


----------



## hunter nathan

CBASS said:


> 34 Days and counting till GOBBLE GOBBLE SEASON!!!




i need a place to turkey hunt, you know anywhere thats public land in catoosa or walker?


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

has anyone found any sheds yet i have not been up in a few weeks? hoping to get away this weekend.


----------



## nwgahunter

I hsaven't been. I'll be waiting a couple more weeks. I'm pretty sure they are dropping already but I did see a small 6-pointer Saturday night that still had both sides.


----------



## Inthegarge

I went out Sunday but all I found was that I was missing a camera and a double buddy stand...This must be my year to help addicts keep their addiction feed.......RW


----------



## RustyJeep

I got picked for the first week of John's Mountain quota hunt.  Anyone else?


----------



## CBASS

20 Days and counting! Congrats RJ I hope you get a big one. hunter nathan give Pigeon or the Zahnd tract a shot.


----------



## RustyJeep

looks like we are down to 2 weeks tomorrow.  gobble gobble gobble


----------



## Inthegarge

*Here's where I will be opening morning*

 

rw


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Looks like plenty of turkeys this year....


----------



## RustyJeep

My brother took this pic somewhere on lookout mountain


----------



## debo

RustyJeep said:


> My brother took this pic somewhere on lookout mountain


I've seen that deer before around Headriver


----------



## RustyJeep

Is that close to Yankee Road and do you think it is a whitetail? Either she is fed really good or she might be carrying a little one or two in there


----------



## Inthegarge

It is on Yankee Rd...Haven't seen her this year but is usually in a pasture with horses. A couple of years ago she was bedded in the woods about 150 yrds from the road and was very visible. No wonder you can't shoot them, they can't hide worth a hoot...........RW


----------



## Inthegarge

Put up a blind today.............9 days left....................RW


----------



## DBrannon

Inthegarge said:


> Put up a blind today.............9 days left....................RW



You been hearing any gobblin RW? I was out setting up a cam the other afternoon and heard some hens just a cuttin and yelpin followed by some big gobbles. I havent listened in the morning yet, but I figured I'd start this week.


----------



## Inthegarge

Not yet but the rain isn't helping. Will start listening in earnest next week...........I do have a lot of strutters on camera......RW


----------



## CBASS

6 DAYS!!! Man this will be a loooooooooooooong week!


----------



## DBrannon

Heard a little bit of gobblin this morning in South Walker Co. Only one or two before fly down, then gobblin at some hens cuttin in the trees. Can't wait for Saturday, I hope ya'll are as pumped up as I am!!!


----------



## Inthegarge

*Update on Stolen Artic Cat ATV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

** UPDATE ** After 1 1/2 months being told it wasn't covered I found out it is..... Then they wanted to give me $4200 and said that's all it was worth. Today I get an apology and I am going to buy a 2010 700 EFI and the insurance will pay for it minus my deductible... What a change when you go up the ladder to speak with someone who knows what they are talking about..Thanks for all the support.........Now let's get ready to go turkey hunting  ............RW


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> ** UPDATE ** After 1 1/2 months being told it wasn't covered I found out it is..... Then they wanted to give me $4200 and said that's all it was worth. Today I get an apology and I am going to buy a 2010 700 EFI and the insurance will pay for it minus my deductible... What a change when you go up the ladder to speak with someone who knows what they are talking about..Thanks for all the support.........Now let's get ready to go turkey hunting  ............RW



That's great RW. Glad to hear it. I will say the people on the bottom rung probably did know exactly what they were talking about though. That's probably their job to tell you no in hopes that you'll be ignorant and not move it up the ladder.


----------



## nwgahunter

DBrannon said:


> Heard a little bit of gobblin this morning in South Walker Co. Only one or two before fly down, then gobblin at some hens cuttin in the trees. Can't wait for Saturday, I hope ya'll are as pumped up as I am!!!



I went to our lease in KY this weekend. I didn't hear any gobblin but the birds were definately out. I bet I saw 20 birds and fresh scratching everywhere I went.


----------



## RustyJeep

1 more day guys....I'll be videoing our hunt @ John's Mountain Saturday morning.  Who knows...I might even upload some footage to youtube so you guys can get a good laugh....lol


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Want to wish everbody Good Luck on the turkey hunten!!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*We got drawed*

My grandson and I will be at John's Mountain  Saturday.

Will post if we do any good.  If you hear any weird calls

behind the picnik area, it won't be us.  Good luck and be

careful everyone.


----------



## DBrannon

Good luck to everyone in Walker this weekend! They were gobbling pretty good this morning for it being so cold. They should let us know where they are in the morning!


----------



## xhunterx

did anybody do any good? hunted on top of pigeon openin day and heard a couple of shots but no turkeys, ive heard its over hunted during turkey season. is this true?


----------



## Inthegarge

Heard turkeys but didn't call any in.....Did not hear any shots close to me...RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Had a fun morning at John's Mountain Saturday morning.  Didnt see a bird but heard a couple.  Went to Pigeon Saturday afternoon and  didnt hear or see a bird but still had a great time even though it was crowded with nonhunters and idiots camping in non designated camping areas destroying the wildlife habitat.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Today's Find*

While turkey hunting around the house today I found a shed of a deer that I have never seen before.  You guys know that I put alot of seat time in the woods and should know every deer by first name basis that comes on the farm.  The main beam measured right at 20 inches long.  I hope he sticks around til next year and gives me a broadside 20 yard shot in September.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

My grandson & I hunted Johns Mountain on Saturday and Sunday and didn't hear a bird.  Went by checking station on Saturday to look at the kill list.  At that time, there had been 2 jakes taken.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Check out the new hardware guys*

I go this yesterday and so far I am impressed. We'll have to see how she prints though. Bore sighting in just a bit then to the range in the next couple of days hopefully.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=514782


----------



## RustyJeep

Thats a good looking rifle.  I hope she performs for ya.  I roosted some birds this evening so I'm expecting an extremely exciting morning.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Thats a good looking rifle.  I hope she performs for ya.  I roosted some birds this evening so I'm expecting an extremely exciting morning.



Thanks RJ...Good luck this morning!


----------



## RustyJeep

Well....It just didn't happen yesterday.  But a day in the woods is still better than a day at work.  lol   On another note....the mosquito and gnat report is pretty good...I'll be taking the Thermocell next time.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Well....It just didn't happen yesterday.  But a day in the woods is still better than a day at work.  lol   On another note....the mosquito and gnat report is pretty good...I'll be taking the Thermocell next time.



I use .223 on the mosquitoes with Barnes Varmint grenades. I have to use solids on the ones in AL though.


----------



## DBrannon

That thermacell is a life saver, anybody having any luck so far in Walker? I've seen a good bit of birds and they are pretty vocal over here. Not saying too much when they get on the ground though.


----------



## Inthegarge

Thanks for the reminder on the Thermacell, I hadn't even thought of it. Had a medical procedure today but hope I can hunt Sat....Lots of noise from the turkeys locally...Will keep you posted....RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Hit Pigeon this morning until noon.  heard 1 gobble but couldnt do anything with him.  So far its starting off slow.


----------



## DBrannon

Anybody having any luck this week? I'm getting some good gobblin on the roost, but not much when they hit the ground. Pretty slow throughout the day as well.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

DBrannon said:


> Anybody having any luck this week? I'm getting some good gobblin on the roost, but not much when they hit the ground. Pretty slow throughout the day as well.



I have been getting good gobbling on roost also but they seem to stop on the ground


----------



## jmbarry

Where can I go to hunt hogs in the North Ga area?


----------



## BuckysPro

Turkeys were at in full force this morning.Had three toms come in fast at 720.Almost tagged out gun jammed never has happen.Double header will have to wait another day!!


----------



## DBrannon

Way to go man! That looks like a fine longbeard! How big were  his spurs and beard?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good looken bird BP, Congrats!

Looks like you'll have a little hunten buddy in a few years......


----------



## BuckysPro

I cant wait to take him.He really liked that turkey! DB that bird had 1 1/4 spurs 11"beard didnt weigh him but id say close to 18.


----------



## DBrannon

Nice bird BP!!!


----------



## Mosin

Closed the deal on a good longbeard this morning in Catoosa CO.  (See Avatar) They were gobbling good around the house.  Nice to break the ICE for 2010.  Good to see the dogwoods blooming.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Mosin! Nice Bird.......


----------



## BuckysPro

Nice lookin bird Mosin! Congrats


----------



## Mosin

Thanks fellas.  It was a good hunt.  The bird had a 9 inch beard, 3/4 inch spurs, and weighed 21 pounds.  Not bad for a 2 year old.  I'm glad I only shot one jake out hear last year.


----------



## Mosin

The birds were Gobbling good this morning.  Dang things were fired up.  Got this one (see avatar) on the ground and cleaned in time to make it to church.  9in beard 7/8"spurs and 19lbs.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good Job Mosin!

 Did you have to wear your camo to church???...


----------



## CBASS

4/6/10 Double beard 10 1/8 and 4 In. 7/8 spurs. 20lbs.  
Pigeon Mtn.


----------



## CBASS

4/25/10  1in. Beard 1 1/4 spurs. 19.5lbs. Old war horse missing 2 tail feathers and had hardly any feathers on his breast from breeding. Private land in Walker County.


----------



## CBASS

5/2/10 10in. Beard 7/8 spurs 19.5lbs. Private land Walker County. Had a great season and now counting down the day's till bow season!


----------



## BuckysPro

Way to go cody! Nice lookin birds.Bass fishing time now!!


----------



## Mosin

Great North GA Birds.  Way to go man.


----------



## godawgsrw

That last bird will make a beautiful mount.  It's a great bird.  Sounds like you know where to go to find 'em and how to put 'em in the back of the truck.  Congrats!


----------



## RustyJeep

How's this for supplemental feeding?


----------



## CBASS

Bill you got em friendly enough that's for sure. Thank's for the nice comment's guy's!


----------



## RustyJeep

That was from Yellow River Game Ranch in Atlanta.  That big boy followed me the whole time I was there.


----------



## RustyJeep

future food plot....right now its all natural browse mowed  down....thinking about planting some of it in Southern SweetSpot this fall.....Its almost 4 acres


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Spray it and kill that grass, then cut it under and you'll be ready to plant this fall. Good looken spot RJ!!!


----------



## nwgahunter

No doubt. Nice plot


----------



## yelper43

I guess Taylors Ridge will be my hunting area this year the timber company raped our hunting club something terrible. Does anyone around here need a club member that is within a reasonable cost?


----------



## moose_200828

Taylor Ridge is a good place to hunt. I seen some nice deer down there.Ponder creek is a good place also.


----------



## RustyJeep

I was walking through the woods this evening and spotted this.  It looked alot fresher in the woods than on my cell phone camera.  Aint it a bit early for this stuff


----------



## CBASS

RJ by the looks of things they will be rutting there before the season even starts


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> Taylor Ridge is a good place to hunt. I seen some nice deer down there.Ponder creek is a good place also.



Someone told me that it appeared someone released hogs in there. Said they saw the sign earlier this year and during turkey season they ran into 4 or 5. Makes me sick.


----------



## moose_200828

when i go down this weekend i will look nwgahunter thanks for the info this spot might not be so good this year then


----------



## superman1275

they fixed the culbert at pigeon and man that dang culbert is so big i bet u can drive a dang truck thru it no kiddin and i glad they fixed it i was getn a little nervous that the ol danger ranger wouldnt be able to make it this yr bc it struggled last yr


----------

